# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Te paret tane ne lashtesi

## Darius

Kjo teme duhej te ishte hapja e temes per Iliret tek nenforumi i Historise po gabimisht e kisha ngaterruar si material dhe duke qene qe i perket lashtesise po e perfshij ne nenforumin e arkeologji/antropologjise. Eshte ne vazhdim te materialeve qe kam nga Historia e Shqiperise.






*K R E U   I

LINDJA DHE FORMIMI I BASHKËSISË PRIMITIVE
*




*1. SHFAQJA E SHOQËRISË NJERËZORE. PALEOLITI*




*Gjurmët më të hershme të jetës njerëzore*



Historia e shoqërisë njerëzore fillon që në kohën kur nga kopeja e majmunëve antropoidë u formuan grupet e para të njerëzve primigjenë. Kjo ndarje e njeriut nga bota e kafshëve u krye nëpërmjet një procesi shumë të gjatë, të ndërlikuar dhe të papërsëritshëm.
Periudha më e hershme e zhvillimit të kësaj shoqërie primitive njihet arkeologjikisht me emrin e paleolitit (nga greqishtja palaios - i vjetër, lithos - gur) dhe përfshin periudhën afërsisht nga 1 500 000 deri në 10 000 vjet më parë. Kjo epokë ndahet nga ana e saj në paleolit të ulët, të mesëm dhe të lartë.
Në vendin tonë nuk janë zbuluar mbeturina kulturore nga paleoliti i ulët, që zë një pjesë të madhe të epokës së pleistocenit e vjen deri në kohën e vërshimit të akullnajave Riss.

Gjurmët më të hershme të qenies së njeriut në territorin e Shqipërisë shfaqen në periudhën musteriane, që i përket paleolitit të mesëm (100 000-30 000 vjet më parë). Këto përfaqësohen nga vegla prej stralli të punuara mirë, me forma tipike musteriane, të cilat i kanë shërbyer njeriut primitiv për procese të ndryshme pune që lidheshin drejtpërdrejt me sigurimin e ushqimit të tij të përditshëm. Të tilla vegla, si prefëse, kruese, gërryese, etj., janë gjetur, deri më sot, në stacionin prehistorik të Xarës në rrethin e Sarandës, në stacionin e Kryegjatës, në afërsi të Apolonisë (Fier) dhe në stacionin e Gajtanit në rrethin e Shkodrës. Nga format dhe përmasat e tyre të vogla këto vegla ngjasojnë mjaft me veglat e strallit të zbuluara në depozitimet musteriane të krahinave fqinje të Greqisë Veriore, të Thesalisë, të Malit të Zi etj.

Tipi fizik i njeriut në këtë kohë ishte ai i neandertalit . Në procesin e antropogjenezës ky tip paraqet një hallkë më të zhvilluar në krahasim me pitekantropin e paleolitit të ulët.
Dyndja nga veriu në jug e akullimit të periudhës gjeologjike Riss bëri që edhe në vendin tonë klima të pësojë ndryshime të mëdha. Në malet e larta të Shqipërisë u formuan akuj të përhershëm, që zbritën deri në lartësinë 1 000 m mbi nivelin e detit. Si pasojë e këtyre ndryshimeve klimatike ndryshoi dhe fauna e flora e vendit. Nga kafshët e vjetra qëndruan vetëm ato që mundën ta përballonin të ftohtit. Krahas tyre u shfaqën dhe kafshët karakteristike vetëm për kushtet e klimës së ftohtë. Të tilla ishin mamuthi, rinoceronti leshtor, bizoni, dreri i veriut, ariu i shpellës, hiena e shpellës, dhia e egër etj.

Të ftohtët ndikoi edhe në mënyrën e jetesës. Në luftën për të përballuar vështirësitë klimatike dhe për të mbijetuar, njeriu i kësaj kohe bëri hapa të rëndësishëm drejt përparimit; u strehua në shpella pasi triumfoi në luftën për jetë a vdekje me kafshët e egra që i kishin zënë që më përpara këto vend-strehime natyrore. U vesh duke shfrytëzuar lëkurët e kafshëve, mësoi të ndezë vetë zjarrin, të cilin e përdori me sukses kundër të ftohtit dhe bishave të egra, por sidomos për të përmirësuar strukturën e ushqimit, duke përdorur gjerësisht mishin e pjekur, i cili luajti një rol të madh në përmirësimin e mëtejshëm biologjik të tij. Zjarri qe një arritje shumë e rëndësishme për kohën, sepse i dha njeriut për të parën herë zotërimin mbi një fuqi të caktuar të natyrës, që e ndau atë përfundimisht nga bota e kafshëve.

Banorët e paleolitit të mesëm jetonin me prodhimet, që i gjenin të gatshme në natyrë dhe sidomos me gjueti, e cila përbënte edhe drejtimin kryesor të veprimtarisë së neandertalasve. Me mbledhjen e frutave dhe të zhardhokëve, me ruajtjen e zjarrit, me rritjen e fëmijëve, me përgatitjen e lëkurës për veshje, etj., merrej gruaja, ndërsa burri dilte për gjah ose merrej me përgatitjen e veglave të punës dhe të armëve. Gjuetia e kafshëve të mëdha, në kushtet e nivelit të atëhershëm, primitiv të veglave të punës, mund të bëhej vetëm në mënyrë kolektive. Në këto rrethana ajo ndihmoi shumë në forcimin e lidhjeve të brendshme midis anëtarëve të grupeve dhe së bashku me krijimin e lidhjeve të gjakut shpuri në organizimin e bashkësisë primitive.

----------


## Darius

* Lindja e gjinisë matriarkale*


Paleoliti i lartë është përfaqësuar shumë më gjerë. Vegla pune të kësaj periudhe janë zbuluar me shumicë në sipërfaqen e stacionit të Xarës (Xara II), në shpellën e Shën Marinës në Bogas të Sarandës, në shpellën e Konispolit, në Kryegjatë, në Rrëzë të Dajtit dhe në Gajtanin III, pra në një rreze të tillë që nënkupton shtrirjen e vendbanimeve të kësaj kohe në pjesën më të madhe të territorit të Shqipërisë. Këto materiale përbëhen kryesisht nga vegla stralli të tipit aurinjacien, të një përvoje më të përparuar teknike dhe me forma më të larmishme, kryesisht thika, kruese dhe gërryese. Së bashku me veglat prej stralli në depozitën rrëzë Dajtit janë gjetur edhe disa vegla prej kocke, të cilat në këtë kohë marrin një përdorim të gjerë krahas përsosjes së mëtejshme të punimit të strallit. Në shtresën paleolitike të shpellës së Shën Marinës përveç veglave të punës janë gjetur dhe gjurmë zjarri, si dhe fosile kafshësh të pleistocenit të vonë (capra ibex - dhi e egër), që tregojnë për një faunë të ngjashme me atë të paleolitit të mesëm, gjë që është dhe e kuptueshme, pasi klima dhe në këtë kohë vazhdoi të ishte e ftohtë dhe e lagësht si më parë.

Përparësi kanë të dhënat që janë zbuluar në shtresën më të hershme të shpellës së Konispolit I, të datuar 26 370 vjet më parë, si një seri veglash pune të përgatitura nga gur-stralli i bardhë me retush të varfër, kocka kafshësh të egra si edhe farë rrushi të egër dhe thjerrëza të karbonizuara, të cilat janë tipike për Mesdheun Lindor paraneolitik.

Gjuetia e kafshëve të egra vazhdon edhe në këtë etapë të fundit të zhvillimit paleolitik të vendit tonë, të jetë mjeti kryesor i sigurimit të ushqimit. Madje në këtë kohë përsosen dhe më tepër armët e gjuetisë si dhe format e saj. Mbledhja e prodhimeve të gatshme, gjithashtu, mbetet një nga mënyrat e sigurimit të ushqimit të përditshëm.
Gjatë kësaj epoke përfundon procesi i gjatë dhe i ndërlikuar i antropogjenezës. Nga neandertali, me tipare ende shtazore, kalohet tani në tipin e njeriut të sotëm - homo sapiens.

Si rrjedhim i përsosjes së veglave të punës prej stralli e kocke u rrit ndjeshëm mundësia e sigurimit më me shumicë të produkteve ushqimore, gjë që solli ndryshime dhe në organizimin e bashkësisë primitive.
Formohen tani grupe të qëndrueshme njerëzish të bashkuar jo vetëm nga forma e përbashkët e prodhimit, por edhe nga lidhjet e gjakut dhe nga origjina e tyre e përbashkët. Gradualisht kalohet në bërthamën e parë të organizimit shoqëror, në gjininë matriarkale. Ishte matriarkale, pasi gruaja luante rol të dorës së parë në ekonomi dhe në jetën shoqërore të kësaj bashkësie gjinore. Forma kryesore e familjes në këtë gjini ishte martesa me grupe, prej së cilës origjina e fëmijëve përcaktohej vetëm nëpërmjet nënës.

Në epokën e mezolitit (guri i mesëm) 10 000 - 7 000 vjet p.e.re ndodhën ndryshime të mëdha në florën dhe në faunën e kontinentit, rrjedhimisht edhe në territorin e Ballkanit. U zhdukën të gjitha kafshët tipike të pleistocenit, si mamuthi, rinoceronti etj., kurse një pjesë e kafshëve që vazhduan të jetonin ndryshuan përhapjen gjeografike. Në kushtet e reja gjeo-klimatike, njeriu i mezolitit filloi të kalojë nga ekonomia që mbështetej në gjuetinë e mbledhjen e produkteve të gatshme, në fillimet e bujqësisë e të blegtorisë primitive.
Epoka e mezolitit dallohet nga ajo e paleolitit edhe prej veglave të punës, të cilat janë bërë nga ashkla stralli shumë të vogla me forma të rregullta gjeometrike, si trekëndësha, trapezoidale, në formë segmenti etj., me përmasa të vogla 4-6 cm, ndaj quhen mikrolite.

Në territorin e Shqipërisë vendbanime mezolitike janë zbuluar në shpellën e Konispolit (Konispol II) dhe në Kryegjatë. Në të dyja këto vendbanime veglat prej stralli janë të cilësisë shumë të mirë, kanë forma tipike mezolitike, me retush të imët të cilësisë së lartë. Në Konispol ato janë datuar saktësisht në vitet 8500 p.e.sonë (në bazë të C14).

Me epokën mezolitike lidhet pjesërisht edhe vendbanimi i Vlushës (rrethi i Skraparit), ku janë zbuluar vegla stralli tipike mezolitike. Këto vegla janë gjetur së bashku me fragmente enësh shumë primitive, fakt që e daton Vlushën në fillimet e epokës neolitike. Sidoqoftë, ato i takojnë një kulture me tradita të forta mezolitike, dhe Vlusha përfaqëson një kulturë që vë në lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë epokën e mezolitit me fillimet e epokës së neolitit. Të marra së bashku, Konispoli II, Kryegjata dhe Vlusha, përbëjnë një dëshmi të rëndësishme për formimin e kulturës neolitike në territorin e Shqipërisë.

----------


## Darius

*2. N E O L I T I*



*Vendbanimet neolitike*



Neoliti (nga greq. neos - i ri dhe lithos - gur) përfaqëson etapën e fundit dhe njëkohësisht më të zhvilluarën të epokës së gurit. Ai përfshin një kohë që fillon nga mijëvjeçari i shtatë dhe mbaron nga fundi i mijëvjeçarit të katërt p.e.sonë. Arkeologjikisht neoliti ndahet në tri periudha të mëdha: e hershme, e mesme dhe e vonë. Në këtë të fundit përfshihet dhe periudha e bakrit ose eneoliti (nga bashkimi i fjalës lat. eneos - bakër dhe greq. lithos - gur), që përbën etapën e fundit dhe kalimtare për epokën e bronzit.

Në këta tridhjetë vjetët e fundit janë zbuluar e gërmuar një numër i madh vendbanimesh neolitike me shtrirje gati në tërë territorin e Shqipërisë, si në Maliq, në Cakran, në Vashtëmi, në Burimas, në Podgorie, në Barç e në Dërsnik të rrethit të Korçës, në Kamnik të Kolonjës, në Blaz e Nezir të Matit, në Cakran të Fierit, në Burim, në Gradec e në Cetush të Dibrës, në Kolsh të Kukësit, në Rajcë e në Rashtan të Librazhdit e nga gjetje të rastit në pika të tjera. Më mirë është njohur e studiuar pellgu i Korçës, i cili gjatë epokës prehistorike ka pasur kushte shumë të mira gjeoklimatike. Ai paraqet sot zonën më të pasur e më të zhvilluar kulturore të neolitit si edhe pellgun ku mund të ndiqet pa ndërprerje zhvillimi i kulturës neolitike në gjithë shtrirjen e tij kohore. 

Materialet e gjetura në këto qendra prehistorike, krahas atyre të dala në dritë shumë kohë më parë si në Velçë të Vlorës ose rastësisht në rrethet e tjera të vendit, kanë dhënë mundësi që të njihen aspekte të ndryshme të jetës ekonomike, shoqërore dhe kulturore të banorëve neolitikë të territorit tonë, ndërsa përhapja e gjerë e këtyre vendbanimeve dhe e gjetjeve rastësore neolitike ka treguar se ky territor gjatë kësaj epoke ka qenë i banuar dendur dhe pa ndërprerje.

Jeta në vendin tonë gjatë neolitit u zhvillua në kushte shumë të përshtatshme natyrore. Klima e ftohtë dhe e lagësht e paleolitit, e cila kishte filluar që në mezolit ti lëshonte vendin një klime më të butë, tani merr pak a shumë karakterin e klimës së sotme. Si rrjedhim edhe flora e fauna thuajse nuk ndryshojnë prej asaj të ditëve tona.

Këto rrethana të favorshme natyrore ndihmuan që vendi ynë gjatë neolitit të arrijë në një nivel të lartë zhvillimi ekonomik dhe kulturor për atë kohë. Njeriu nga skllav i natyrës, siç ishte në paleolit, shndërrohet tani, pak e nga pak, në zotërues i saj. Në këtë kohë lindin e zhvillohen forma të ndryshme të veprimtarisë prodhuese të njeriut, të cilat me plot të drejtë mund të merren si zanafilla e degëve të veçanta të ekonomisë dhe të përparimit teknik e kulturor të shoqërisë së sotme. Të tilla janë bujqësia e blegtoria, prodhimi i qeramikës, tjerrja dhe endja, teknika e ndërtimit të banesave etj. Përsoset në këtë kohë edhe teknika e punimit të veglave prej kocke dhe prej guri. Hyn në përdorim të gjerë dhe bëhet karakteristike për epokën dhe teknika e lëmimit të gurit. Nga fundi i neolitit (eneolit), për të parën herë dalin dhe veglat e objektet prej bakri, të cilat shënojnë dhe fillimet e metalurgjisë në vendin tonë.

Në këto periudha të largëta të prehistorisë, vendbanimet i ndeshim zakonisht nëpër tarraca lumore, pranë burimeve ose në vende me toka pjellore dhe të pasura me pyje që strehonin shumë kafshë të egra. Por krahas këtyre, vazhdonin të shërbenin si vendbanim edhe shpellat (shpella e Velçës, e Trenit, e Konispolit, e Blazit etj.). Banesat paraqiten dy llojesh: në formë gropash nëndhese (Cakran) dhe të tilla të ndërtuara drejt mbi tokë (Maliq, Kamnik, Kolsh etj.). Zakonisht këto kishin planimetri drejtkëndëshe dhe ishin një ose dy dhomëshe. Muret e tyre thureshin me thupra ose me kallama dhe lyheshin pastaj me baltë në njërën ose në të dy faqet e tyre.

 Dyshemetë ishin gjithashtu prej balte; në disa raste ato vendoseshin mbi shtroje trarësh për të izoluar lagështirën. Në Dunavec dhe në Maliq të Korçës janë zbuluar banime të ngritura mbi hunj (palafite). Mbi hunjtë vertikalë qëndronte një platformë prej trarësh të vendosur horizontalisht e mbi të ngriheshin banesat (kasollet) të shtruara me baltë. Palafiti i Maliqit ka qenë i rrethuar me një gardh që e mbronte nga vërshimi i ujit apo nga rreziqe të tjera.



*Ekonomia. Lulëzimi i gjinisë matriarkale*



Nga materialet e zbuluara në vendbanimet neolitike të vendit tonë del se bujqësia përbënte një nga format kryesore të prodhimit dhe sidomos tek ato bashkësi primitive që banonin në toka pjellore, si p.sh. në pellgun e Korçës, në fushën e Cakranit (Fier) etj. Toka punohej cekët me shat prej guri ose briri dreri. Kjo ishte forma më primitive e punimit të tokës. Në këtë kohë mbillej gruri si dhe llojet e tjera të drithërave. Këtë e tregojnë farërat e karbonizuara të zbuluara në shtresat neolitike të Podgories, të Konispolit, të Maliqit apo në muret e banesave të lyera me baltë të përzier me byk drithërash, siç i gjejmë në vendbanimet më të hershme neolitike (Vashtëmi, Kolsh etj.).

Në depozitimet neolitike të vendit tonë, përzier me mbeturina të ndryshme të kulturës, janë zbuluar me shumicë dhe kocka bagëtish të imëta dhe të trasha, që tregojnë se krahas bujqësisë banorët neolitikë merreshin edhe me blegtori. Prej bagëtive ata siguronin qumështin, mishin, leshin, lëkurën etj. Një pjesë të këtyre produkteve ata i siguronin dhe nëpërmjet gjuetisë së kafshëve të egra, kockat dhe brirët e të cilave i ndeshim gjithashtu në qendrat e banuara të kësaj kohe. Dreri ishte një nga kafshët e egra më të parapëlqyera të gjahut, i cili përveç mishit dhe lëkurës, u siguronte bujqve primitivë edhe brirët me të cilët bënin vegla të ndryshme bujqësore, si shetër, çekanë etj., dhe që i gjejmë të përfaqësuar mirë sidomos në vendbanimin e Dunavecit e të Maliqit. Po këtu janë zbuluar edhe shumë pesha rrjetash, gropa etj., që dëshmojnë se një formë tjetër e sigurimit të ushqimit të banorëve neolitikë të Dunavecit e të Maliqit ishte dhe peshkimi.

Banorët neolitikë të vendit tonë dinin gjithashtu të tirrnin fijen dhe të endnin prej saj rroba me anë të vegjës primitive vertikale. Këtë e tregojnë rrotullat e boshtit dhe peshat për tërheqjen e fijes në vegjë, të zbuluara në Maliq e gjetkë.
Që në etapën më të hershme të neolitit shfaqen dhe enët prej balte të pjekur, që përbëjnë si kudo gjetjet më të shumta e më të rëndësishme në vendbanimet e kësaj kohe. Prodhimi primitiv i tyre ashtu si edhe ai i tekstilit dhe i prodhimeve bujqësore, ishte i lidhur me punën e gruas. Çdo bashkësi neolitike i përgatiste vetë enët sipas nevojave të saj. Ato punoheshin me dorë në forma e madhësi të ndryshme, me faqe të trasha ose të holla, me ose pa zbukurime sipas qëllimit të tyre praktik.

Zhvillimi i madh, për atë kohë, i prodhimit, i cili gjeti shprehjen e vet në shtimin e llojeve të veglave të punës dhe në përmirësimin teknik të punimit të tyre, në zhvillimin e formave të tilla të ekonomisë, siç ishin bujqësia dhe blegtoria etj., solli ndryshime dhe në organizimin shoqëror, që u pasqyrua në përmirësimin e mëtejshëm të strukturës gjinore. Gjinia matriarkale e lindur që në paleolitin e lartë dhe e zhvilluar dalëngadalë gjatë mezolitit arrin tani fazën e lulëzimit të saj. Në fushën ekonomike kjo fazë e zhvillimit gjinor ishte e lidhur kryesisht me zhvillimin e bujqësisë primitive, e cila duke qenë punë e gruas, i jepte asaj një vend me rëndësi në prodhimin shoqëror. Paraqitja e saj me figurat e shumta prej balte, dëshmon se ajo kishte një pozitë parësore në gjini. Martesa me grupe, karakteristike për periudhën e hershme të matriarkatit, zëvendësohet tani në periudhën e lulëzimit të saj me një formë të re më të përsosur, me martesën me çifte.

Gjatë gjithë kohës së neolitit, gjinia mbetet e vetmja njësi shoqërore dhe ekonomike në bashkësinë primitive. Në këtë gjini kishte jo vetëm bashkësi familjesh me çifte, por edhe një organizim pune dhe konsumi kolektiv. Puna e përbashkët i shpinte njerëzit në pronën e përbashkët mbi mjetet e prodhimit dhe mbi produktet e prodhimit.

Ndërmjet gjinive, që jetonin në afërsi të njëra-tjetrës, u vendosën gjatë kësaj periudhe marrëdhënie të tilla ekonomike e shoqërore që shpunë në formimin e bashkësive fisnore. Midis këtyre njësive të mëdha fisnore fqinje ose më të largëta, ekzistonin marrëdhënie këmbimi. Në vendbanimet tona neolitike janë ndeshur sende të sjella nga krahina të largëta, siç janë p.sh., importet e poçerisë diminiane të Thesalisë në depozitimet e vendbanimit të Cakranit apo të Kamnikut etj.

----------


## Darius

*Arti dhe botëkuptimi*



Arti i bujqve dhe i blegtorëve neolitikë priret drejt formave dekorative gjeometrike dhe figurative skematike.
Arti dekorativ neolitik shfaqet me tërë përmbajtjen e tij sidomos në prodhimet e poçerisë, ku shumë nga format e enëve me harmoninë dhe me elegancën e trupit të tyre i tejkalojnë kërkesat e ngushta utilitare dhe hyjnë në fushën e realizimeve artistike.

Në tërë kulturat neolitike të vendit tonë qeramika paraqitet e zbukuruar me ornamente të shumta të realizuara me teknika të ndryshme (pikturim, gërvishtje, ngulitje, inkrustim, etj.) dhe trajtime të veçanta stilistike, sipas fazave të zhvillimit përparues të saj. Motivet e zbukurimit përbëhen nga vija të drejta ose të përkulura me kombinime nga më të ndryshmet, si dhe nga figura gjeometrike: trekëndësha e rombe me fushë të zbrazët ose të vizatuar, nga rrathë, spirale, meandra, etj. Këto motive, përveç zhvillimit të thjeshtë për të zbukuruar enët, kanë shërbyer, në mjaft raste, edhe si simbole grafike për të paraqitur ambientin, sendet apo fuqitë e natyrës sipas botëkuptimit magjik të njerëzve neolitikë.

Arti figurativ i kësaj kohe përfaqësohet kryesisht nga figurat antropomorfe apo zoomorfe prej balte të pjekur, të cilat kryesisht janë të vogla. Tipari më karakteristik i tyre është skematizimi i formës, nganjëherë jashtë masës, ashtu sikurse është në artin dekorativ të qeramikës gjeometrizimi i theksuar i ornamentit. Këto figura qeniesh paraqiten në formë cilindrike, plaçke apo steatopigjike (vithegjera), në këmbë ose ulur. Një pjesë e tyre janë të ngjashme me tipat përkatës të Azisë së Përparme dhe të Mesdheut Lindor, gjë që tregon për lidhje e ndikime kulturore të drejtpërdrejta të kulturave neolitike të vendit tonë me ato të këtij areali.

Këto prodhime plastike, shpesh me vlera artistike, personifikonin, nga ana tjetër, ato fuqi të panjohura, të cilat sipas bujqve dhe blegtorëve primitivë, kishin në dorë pjellorinë e tokës dhe mbarështimin e kafshëve. Kështu, figurat e grave, të cilat mbizotërojnë në plastikën antropomorfe neolitike, janë të lidhura me kultin e pjellorisë së tokës-nënë, ndërsa ato që riprodhojnë figura zoomorfe - me kultin e kafshëve shtëpiake, që luanin, ashtu sikurse dhe bujqësia, një rol të rëndësishëm në ekonominë e bashkësisë neolitike. Me kultin e tokës-nënë dhe të kafshëve lidhen edhe vazot antropomorfe e zoomorfe të zbuluara në vendbanimet neolitike të Maliqit, të Dunavecit etj.

Botëkuptimi i banorëve neolitikë është shprehur edhe në kultin e varrimit. Varrosja e të vdekurve bëhej pranë ose brenda territorit të vendbanimit. Varret nuk kishin ndonjë ndërtim të veçantë; kufoma vendosej në një gropë të cekët në pozicion fjetjeje dhe këmbë të mbledhura pa takëm funeral. Riti i varrimit brenda territorit të banuar ose brenda banesës ishte i lidhur me një zakon shumë të përhapur në atë kohë në Ballkan dhe në përgjithësi në rajonin e gjerë të Mesdheut. Siç duket, ai kishte karakter flijimi dhe u kushtohej fuqive që mbronin vendbanimin.


*Grupet etno-kulturore neolitike
*


Numri i konsiderueshëm i vendbanimeve neolitike të zbuluara në tërë territorin e Shqipërisë si edhe përkatësia kohore e tyre nga neoliti i hershëm në neolitin e mesëm, të vonë, duke përfshirë dhe epokën e bakrit, e bëjnë të mundur të veçojmë disa grupe kulturore dhe ta ndjekim zhvillimin e kulturës pa ndërprerje nga fillimet e mijëvjeçarit të shtatë e deri në fund të mijëvjeçarit të katërt p.e.sonë.

Neoliti i hershëm, përfaqësohet nga Vlushi, Podgoria I, Vashtëmia, Kolshi I, Burimi dhe Blazi I e II. Vendbanimi i Vlushit karakterizohet nga një qeramikë trashanike ngjyrë gri të zezë, me forma tepër të thjeshta e me pak zbukurime të bëra me shtypje. Qeramika gjendet së bashku me vegla pune prej stralli tipike mezolitike, ndaj Vlushi i takon periudhës kalimtare nga mezoliti në neolit.

Kultura Podgorie I, Vashtëmia, Kolshi I, Burimi dhe Blazi I, II, të cilat janë njohur e studiuar mirë, i takojnë neolitit të hershëm të zhvilluar. Kjo periudhë në territorin e Shqipërisë Juglindore është dokumentuar nga kultura Podgorie I. Falë një shtrese kulturore të trashë rreth 3 m e mjaft të qartë, në Podgorie, dhe të një lënde shumë të pasur arkeologjike mund të rindërtohet tabloja e asaj kulture, e cila karakterizohet nga qeramika njëngjyrëshe e kuqe me shkëlqim, nga qeramika e pikturuar me bojë të bardhë mbi sfond të kuq si edhe nga figurat steatopigjike prej balte e tryezat e thjeshta të kultit, të cilat i vënë në raporte të drejtpërdrejta kulturore e kronologjike me neolitin e hershëm të Thesalisë (faza Presesklo e pjesërisht Protosesklo), si edhe me neolitin e hershëm të Maqedonisë (Vrshnik-Anzabegovo Ib, c). Elementet e tjera të pranishme në Podgorie I, si qeramika impreso e tipit të Devollit e ajo e tipit adriatik, si edhe qeramika barbotine e sheshtë e vënë atë në lidhje me kulturat e neolitit të hershëm adriatik e ballkano-qendror.

Kultura përfaqësuese e Shqipërisë Verilindore, Kolshi I ka si tregues themelor qeramikën barbotine në reliev të ngritur, qeramikën e pikturuar me bojë kafe mbi sfond të kuq dhe qeramikën impreso, të cilat vendosen mjaft qartë në raporte kulturore e kronologjike me Rudnikun (Rudniku III) në Kosovë dhe me gjithë kulturat e fazës Starçevo II b të Ballkanit Qendror. Blazi I e II në zonën e Matit ka qeramikë të tipit impreso-kardium me motive të ndryshme, si edhe qeramikë njëngjyrëshe gri e të zezë me shkëlqim që i japin kulturës së këtij vendbanimi shpellor karakterin adriatik lindor (Smilçiç I).

Kalimi nga neoliti i hershëm në neolitin e mesëm shënon një kthesë në të gjithë zhvillimin kulturor të territorit të vendit tonë, gjë që është pasqyruar mjaft qartë në kulturat Dunavec I - Cakran Blaz III, të cilat përfaqësojnë dhe tri fazat kryesore të zhvillimit të neolitit të mesëm në Shqipëri. Tipar themelor për të gjitha fazat e kësaj periudhe është qeramika ngjyrë gri, gri e zezë dhe e zezë me sipërfaqe të lëmuar me ose pa shkëlqim, si edhe qeramika barbotine e impreso të trashëguara nga neoliti i hershëm. Qeramika shquhet për një larmi formash ku mbizotërojnë kupat bikonike me variante të ndryshme, tasat trung konikë me fund të lartë, enët me trup sferik me profile të ndryshme etj. Qeramika e neolitit të mesëm dallohet edhe për pasurinë e zbukurimeve të bëra me incizim e thellim, hera-herës të inkrustuara me bojë të kuqe ose të bardhë, për zbukurimet plastike variantesh të ndryshme, për zbukurimin me kanelyra, me pikturim etj.
Çdo njëra nga tri kulturat përfaqësuese ka tiparet dhe veçoritë lokale që burojnë nga diferencat në kronologjinë relative si edhe nga pozita gjeografike, nga raportet e lidhjet që ato kishin me kulturat fqinje.

Faza Dunavec I që përfaqëson shtresën më të hershme të neolitit të mesëm është e lidhur me ekzistencën e një vendbanimi palafit, i cili, sot për sot, është më i hershmi në territorin e Ballkanit. Në Dunavecin I, krahas qeramikës së zezë të cilësisë shumë të mirë vazhdoi të përdorej gjerësisht qeramika barbotine me reliev të zhvilluar, traditë kjo e neolitit të hershëm Starçevian. Por tonin kulturës së Dunavecit I ia jepnin format e reja të enëve të zbukurimit në reliev, zbukurimet me incizim e ngulitje, zbukurimet me kanelyra, pikturimi gri etj.

Gjatë Dunavecit II, krahas elementeve që u trashëguan nga periudha paraardhëse, që edhe këtu përbëjnë shumicën, ka edhe një tog elementesh të reja që e veçojnë atë si një fazë më vete. Zbukurimi në reliev njeh zhvillimin e tij më të gjerë, po ashtu bëhet tipik zbukurimi me gërvishtje i llojit adriatik, kanelyra përmirësohet cilësisht dhe, krahas pikturimit gri, del edhe qeramika e pikturuar me bojë të kuqërremtë. Në këtë fazë shfaqen edhe fragmentet e para të qeramikës dyngjyrëshe kuq e zi.

Cakrani dhe Dunaveci II kanë përputhje të plotë kulturore e kronologjike. Për tu shënuar është gjetja në Cakran e disa fragmenteve enësh të pikturuara dhe në Dunavec II e një fragmenti, të cilat janë të importuara nga kultura Thesalike e Diminit të hershëm (faza Tsangli). Ato japin një datë të saktë për ekzistencën e njëkohshme të Cakranit e të Dunavecit II me Tsanglin dhe në të njëjtën kohë dëshmojnë për zhvillimin e këmbimit midis trevave tona me Thesalinë. Edhe kultura e Kolshit II në territorin e Shqipërisë Verilindore gjen përputhje të plotë me atë të Cakranit.

Faza fundore e neolitit të mesëm është dëshmuar nga Blazi III në territorin e Shqipërisë së brendshme qendrore. Ajo karakterizohet nga qeramika ngjyrë gri, gri e zezë e ngjyrë kafe e zbukuruar me motive linearo-gjeometrike e spiralike, të cilat janë elemente karakteristike për kulturat danilike të bregdetit dalmatin. Krahas tyre ka edhe enë të zbukuruara me ornamente me vija të thelluara, të cilat mjaft mirë e vënë këtë fazë të neolitit të mesëm në raporte kulturore e kronologjike me kulturën Lisiçiç (Hvar I) të neolitit të vonë të Adriatikut.
Kulturat e neolitit të mesëm të vendit tonë kanë edhe disa tregues të rëndësishëm të kultit e të botës shpirtërore. Si shfaqje e re dhe kryesore janë ritonet, enë jo të zakonshme me katër këmbë me grykë vezake të vendosur pjerrtas me një dorezë të madhe në pjesën e sipërme të trupit dhe të lyera me bojë të kuqe. Këto ritone sipas mendimit të shumë studiuesve duhet të kenë shërbyer në ceremoni rituale kushtuar kulteve të rëndësishme, siç është ai i pjellorisë së tokës, i nënës së madhe, kulte që ishin të lidhura me riprodhimin e jetës, me pjellorinë e tokës e të bagëtisë, të cilat ishin degët bazë të ekonomisë.

Një kult tjetër i epokës neolitike është ai i varrimit të fëmijëve në vendbanim, të vendosur në pozicion kruspull, dëshmi e një flijimi për vetë vendbanimin.
Kalimi nga periudha e neolitit të mesëm në neolitin e vonë është bërë shkallë-shkallë, gjë që provohet nga kultura e vendbanimeve të Dërsnikut, të Barçit II dhe të Maliqit I (Kamnik) ku disa tregues të kulturës vazhdojnë edhe gjatë neolitit të vonë, madje zhvillohen më tej dhe bëhen karakteristike. E tillë është qeramika me tone të çelëta e punuar me kujdes dhe e pikturuar me ngjyra të ndryshme, me motive të larmishme linearo-gjeometrike dhe meandro-spiralike. Kjo qeramikë krijon efekte shumë të ngjashme me qeramikën e neolitit të vonë të Thesalisë, që njihet arkeologjikisht si faza e Diminit klasik. Këto elemente kulturore luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm në formimin e kulturës së neolitit të vonë të vendit tonë.

Fazën finale të epokës së gurit të ri ose siç quhet ndryshe epoka e bakrit, e përfaqësojnë tri vendbanime me një vijimësi kulturore e kronologjike: Burimasi, Maliqi II a dhe Maliqi II b. Kultura e tyre karakterizohet nga përsosja e veglave të strallit, e veglave me gur të lëmuar dhe e atyre prej kocke e briri, si dhe dalja e veglave të para prej bakri (sëpata të tipit daltë, biza e grepa peshkimi), të cilat për shkak të cilësisë së butë të bakrit nuk mundën të zëvendësonin veglat e traditës neolitike.

Tiparin themelor të kësaj faze e përbën qeramika, e cila dallohet për cilësinë e punimit të saj, për larminë e formave të enëve, për ngjyrën e zezë e gri të zezë shpeshherë me shkëlqim, si edhe për zbukurimet e shumëllojshme (me pikturim gri, me bojë të bardhë ose të kuqe, me incizim, me ornamente plastike apo kanelyra etj.). Kultura shquhet edhe për një pasuri e larmi objektesh kulti, si figura antropomorfe e zoomorfe, tavolina kulti e objekte të tjera të karakterit ritual.

Kultura neolitike e vendit tonë u zhvillua në lidhje e marrëdhënie të ngushta me kulturat bashkëkohëse të vendeve fqinje, si me kulturën Crnobuki-Shuplevac të Pelagonisë, me kulturën Rahmani të Thesalisë dhe me kulturat egjeane të bronzit të hershëm.

Të dhënat e deriatëhershme dëshmojnë kështu se kultura neolitike në vendin tonë zhvillohet pa ndonjë ndërprerje dhe mbi një bazë autoktone. Njohuritë e deritanishme nuk janë të mjaftueshme për të përcaktuar se cilët ishin përfaqësuesit e grupeve apo të komplekseve më të gjera etnokulturore ballkanike të kësaj kohe. Mendimet e ndryshme sipas të cilave këto mund të kenë qenë ose jo popullsi indoevropiane mbeten ende të diskutueshme, sa kohë që të dhënat gjuhësore nga fusha e toponimisë së lashtë të Ballkanit është vështirë të përputhen me siguri me të dhënat arkeologjike. Në këto rrethana, banorët e kësaj lashtësie të largët, këto grupe kulturore ka shumë gjasë ti takonin një popullsie paleoindoevropiane.

----------


## Darius

*3. EPOKA E BRONZIT. KALIMI NË ORGANIZIMIN FISNOR PATRIARKAL*



*Gjurmë të kohës së bronzit. Vendbanimet*



Epoka e bronzit në Shqipëri përfshin mijëvjeçarin e tretë dhe gjithë mijëvjeçarin e dytë p.e.sonë, e deri në fundin e shek.XII p.e.r. Ajo njihet prej të dhënave të fituara nga shtresat e kulturës së bronzit në vendbanimet e Maliqit, të Trenit e të Sovijanit në pellgun e Korçës, nga shtresa e parë e vendbanimit të Gajtanit në afërsi të Shkodrës, nga gjetjet në shpellën e Nezirit dhe nga vendbanimi i Badherës e kalaja e Kalivosë në rrethin e Sarandës. Gjithashtu njihet nga varrezat tumulare në Mat, në Kukës, në Barç (Korçë), në Pazhok (Elbasan), në Divjakë (Lushnjë), në Patos (Fier), në Vajzë e Dukat (Vlorë), në Piskovë (Përmet), nga tumat në luginën e Dropullit, nga tuma e Bajkajt (Sarandë) e nga depo e gjetje të rastit të zbuluara buzë liqeneve të Shkodrës, të Pogradecit, të Prespës etj.

Këto të dhëna dëshmojnë se territori i Shqipërisë gjatë kësaj epoke ka qenë i populluar gjerësisht, që nga zonat e tij të ulëta fushore e deri në krahinat e brendshme dhe të vështira malore. Njerëzit banonin kryesisht në vendbanime të hapura. Në një masë më të kufizuar janë shfrytëzuar dhe shpellat, ashtu siç kanë vazhduar të jenë në përdorim edhe palafitet, siç tregojnë gërmimet e viteve të fundit në vendbanimin palafit të Sovijanit. Nga fundi i kësaj epoke lindin edhe vendbanimet e para të fortifikuara, të cilat rrethohen me mure gurësh të palatuar e të lidhur në të thatë apo me ledhe e hunj. Një pjesë e mirë e vendbanimeve të këtij lloji, si kalaja e Gajtanit, qyteza e Margëlliçit (Fier) etj., që do të marrin zhvillim të plotë dhe do të bëhen karakteristike për epokën pasuese, atë të hekurit, e kanë origjinën e vet në këtë periudhë.

Banesat kanë qenë kasolle, që ndërtoheshin me lëndë drusore, kallama e kashtë. Ato janë njëkthinëshe zakonisht me planimetri katërkëndëshe, por duket se ka qenë në përdorim edhe tipi me bazë të rrumbullakët e trup konik. Dyshemetë kanë qenë të shtruara me baltë të ngjeshur e të rrahur, kurse muret të thurura me thupra e të lyera me baltë të përzier me byk. Në mes kishin nga një vatër të rrumbullakët; ka raste kur këtë e gjejmë të vendosur anash në formën e një korite që nuk njihet në banesat neolitike. Vlen të përmendim një kompleks banesash të bronzit të vonë të zbuluara në kalanë e Badherës, të cilat kanë formë katërkëndëshe ose rrethore të ndërtuara me një xokolaturë gurësh, mbi të cilën ngriheshin paretet dhe çatia prej materiali të lehtë.



*Lindja e metalurgjisë së bronzit dhe përparimet në degët e tjera të ekonomisë*



Karakteristika themelore e kësaj epoke është lindja e metalurgjisë së bronzit, që i dha emrin dhe vetë epokës. Për zhvillimin e saj ndihmoi shumë dhe pasuria me bakër e vendit tonë, sidomos në zonat metalmbajtëse të Matit, të Kukësit, të Korçës etj.

Vendin kryesor në prodhimin e metalurgjisë e zënë veglat e punës dhe sidomos armët, siç janë sëpatat, drapërinjtë, shpatat, kamat, thikat dhe majat e heshtave e të shigjetave. Veglat dhe armët e reja nuk mundën të përjashtonin plotësisht nga përdorimi veglat dhe armët e traditës neolitike. Madje në periudhën e parë të bronzit ato janë ende të pakta e të dobëta, por gradualisht shtohen e përsosen dhe hyjnë gjerësisht në përdorim, duke ushtruar një ndikim të fuqishëm në veprimtarinë ekonomike e shoqërore të njeriut. Përsosuria e derdhjes dhe pastërtia e objekteve të prodhuara në fundin e epokës së bronzit arrin një nivel të tillë teknik, që dëshmon se gjatë kësaj periudhe metalurgjia e bronzit kishte arritur lulëzimin e saj të plotë dhe ishte kthyer në një zejtari të mirëfilltë. Midis këtyre prodhimeve meritojnë të përmenden sëpatat me forma karakteristike vendase siç janë sëpatat me emrin shqiptaro-dalmate. Krahas tyre qëndrojnë prodhimet vendase të imitacioneve egjeane ose me origjinë nga Evropa Qendrore, të tilla, si sëpatat dytehëshe të tipit minoik, shpatat e gjata të tipit egjean, sëpatat e tipit kelt, etj., që dallojnë nga prototipat e tyre për veçantitë lokale.

Arritjet në fushën e metalurgjisë së bronzit ndihmuan veprimtarinë prodhuese dhe u bënë mbështetje për zhvillimin e degëve të tjera të ekonomisë, në mënyrë të veçantë të bujqësisë. Karakteri i saj ndryshoi edhe si pasojë e zhvillimit të blegtorisë. Rritja e numrit të kafshëve shtëpiake, si kali, gjedhët dhe bagëtitë e imëta, që i gjejmë të përfaqësuara gjerësisht midis materialit kockor në shtresat kulturore të vendbanimeve të bronzit dhe në varrezat e kësaj kohe, solli me vete ndryshime thelbësore në bujqësi. Nga kopshtet e vogla, që rrëmiheshin me vegla të thjeshta prej briri e druri, kalohet tani në shfrytëzimin e sipërfaqeve më të gjera, që i punonin me parmendë druri, duke shfrytëzuar forcën tërheqëse të kafshëve.

 Tokat hapeshin me anë të djegies së pyjeve. Të shkriftuara nga zjarri i fortë dhe të pasuruara me plehun e hirit, ato ishin të gatshme për tu mbjellë. Bujkut primitiv nuk i mbetej veçse të hidhte farën dhe ta mbulonte atë me një lërim të cekët. Kjo tokë nuk mund të shfrytëzohej për shumë vjet, sepse ngjishej dhe nuk mund të punohej më me veglat e thjeshta të kohës, prandaj bujqit hapnin toka të reja, gjë që i dha bujqësisë së bronzit një karakter ekstensiv.
Në krahasim me qeramikën e bukur dhe të një cilësie të lartë të neolitit të vonë, qeramika e bronzit të hershëm paraqitet më primitive si në teknikën e punimit, ashtu dhe në sistemin e zbukurimit. Por kjo është një qeramikë me forma të reja e të panjohura më parë, ndërsa një element i rëndësishëm në ndërtimin e saj janë vegjët. Më tipike në këtë qeramikë janë vazot me dy vegjë të larta mbi buzë, ato me dy ose katër vegjë unazore nën grykë, filxhanët me një vegjë të lartë mbi buzë dhe brokat me trup të fryrë dhe qafë cilindrike me një vegjë nën grykë. 

Tipar tjetër dallues i kësaj qeramike është zbukurimi me motive plastike shiritash me ose pa thellim. E njohur në gjuhën arkeologjike, për këtë arsye, si qeramika shiritore, ajo përbën tani një element të ri kulturor që nuk lidhet me traditën neolitike. Prototipat e saj janë me origjinë të largët nga Ponti në brigjet e Detit të Zi dhe shfaqja e saj në Ballkan, ashtu si dhe në krahinat e tjera të Evropës është e lidhur me dyndjen e madhe të një popullsie baritore që vjen nga stepat e Lindjes aty nga fundi i neolitit.

Krahas kësaj qeramike do të vazhdojë të mbijetojë edhe ajo me forma tradicionale neolitike vendëse, e zbukuruar me ornamente të incizuara ose me kanelyra, e cila paraqitet më e pakët në fillimet e shtresave kulturore dhe gradualisht vjen e zë vend parësor në qeramikën e bronzit.
Qeramika e bronzit të mesëm lidhet gjenetikisht me atë të bronzit të hershëm dhe riprodhon të njëjtat forma e sistem zbukurimi, por me një teknikë më të përparuar. Shfaqen tani dhe forma të reja, prej të cilave më karakteristike janë enët pseudominoike me dy vegjë të larta mbi buzë, sahanët me dy vegjë horizontale poshtë buzëve ose që ngrihen mbi to, etj.

Në bronzin e vonë prodhimi qeramik rigjallërohet. Enët paraqiten me forma më të evoluara, më të pasura dhe më të përsosura nga pikëpamja teknologjike. Zakonisht enët me parete të holla janë të pjekura mirë dhe kanë ngjyra kryesisht të çelëta, okër, të kuqe dhe gri në të blertë. Në fillim kjo qeramikë është e thjeshtë, por në fazat e mëpastajme pasurohet me zbukurime të pikturuara me motive të larmishme gjeometrike. Tek qeramika më e hershme e këtij tipi, pikturimi është bërë pas pjekjes së enës dhe ka ngjyrë të kuqe të praruar, kurse më vonë ai bëhet para pjekjes dhe merr pastaj ngjyrën kafe me nuanca të ndryshme.

Në literaturën arkeologjike kjo qeramikë është pagëzuar me emrin devollite, nga emri i krahinës ku është zbuluar më parë. Por djepi i saj duket se është pellgu i Korçës, ku ajo kronologjikisht paraqitet deri tani si më e hershme. Këndej ajo përhapet pastaj në të gjithë Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe në krahinat fqinje të Maqedonisë, të Thesalisë dhe të Epirit, ku datohet si më e vonë. Nga fundi i bronzit, në sintaksën gjeometrike të sistemit zbukurues të qeramikës devollite futen dhe elemente të zbukurimit mikenas, si rezultat i lidhjeve gjithnjë më të ngushta të kësaj treve me botën e Egjeut.

Si e tillë qeramika devollite paraqitet si përfaqësuese e një grupi të veçantë kulturor me një shtrirje të gjerë në territorin jugor të Shqipërisë dhe të diferencuar nga ai i krahinave veriore, i cili nuk zbaton pikturimin e qeramikës dhe as teknologjinë e grupit devollit, duke u treguar më konservator si ndaj formave, ashtu dhe ndaj zbukurimit tradicional të periudhave pararendëse të epokës së bronzit.

Prodhimet zejtare dhe ato bujqësore-blegtorale bënë të mundshme edhe zhvillimin e këmbimeve. Tregues i rëndësishëm në këtë drejtim janë depot ose objektet e fshehura, që përbëjnë një dukuri të rëndomtë në bronzin e vonë dhe që ndeshen jo rrallë dhe në vendin tonë. Depo të tilla janë gjetur buzë liqenit të Shkodrës dhe Bunës, në afërsi të Shirokës e Beltojës me sëpata të tipit shqiptaro-dalmat, në një shpellë afër Koplikut dhe në fshatin Bushat me sëpata të tipit kelt, etj. Këto depo, që krijohen në raste rreziku nga zejtarë endacakë, të cilët janë njëkohësisht dhe shitës të prodhimeve të tyre, gjenden zakonisht gjatë rrugës natyrore. Ato përmbajnë objekte të pavëna në përdorim, shpesh prodhime të një kallëpi, të cilat, për shkak të formave standarde, shërbejnë edhe si njësi vlere për këmbim.

Objektet e importit egjean, italik dhe ato me prejardhje nga viset e Evropës Qendrore, të përfaqësuara në gjetjet arkeologjike të vendit tonë përmes armëve, qeramikës dhe sendeve të tjera të luksit, janë dëshmi e përpjesëtimeve që marrin këmbimet gjatë bronzit. Zhvillimi i tyre dhe lidhjet me krahina kaq të largëta u ndihmuan nga lindja në këtë kohë e transportit tokësor, që shfrytëzon forcën bartëse të kafshëve dhe sidomos shfaqja e anijeve me vela, që lejuan lundrimet në det të hapur dhe arritjen e brigjeve të tjera. Që nga kjo kohë banorët e bronzit të vendit tonë, duket se kryen për herë të parë dhe kalimin e Adriatikut.
Megjithatë duhet thënë se lidhjet midis krahinave të ndryshme, qofshin këto të afërta apo të largëta, nuk ishin të rregullta, prandaj dhe shkëmbimi i produkteve midis bashkësive mbetet gjithnjë një gjë e rastit.

----------


## Darius

* Ndryshimet në strukturën shoqërore*


Përparimet në degët e ndryshme të ekonomisë çuan në rindarjen e punës midis sekseve dhe për pasojë në ndryshimin e pozitës shoqërore të burrit dhe të gruas. Burri duke u marrë tani si me bujqësi e blegtori, ashtu edhe me prodhimin metalurgjik, zuri vendin drejtues në ekonomi e shoqëri, ndërsa roli i gruas u dobësua. Kjo solli ndryshime dhe në marrëdhëniet shoqërore, të cilat u shprehën në zëvendësimin e rendit gjinor matriarkal me atë patriarkal dhe në kalimin nga familja matriarkale me çifte në familjen patriarkale monogame, e cila u bë dhe bërthamë e shoqërisë fisnore të kësaj kohe. Brenda fisit ajo formonte një njësi të pavarur ekonomike e shoqërore. Pjesëtarët e saj i lidhte prona e përbashkët e familjes, prodhimi dhe konsumi i përbashkët. Të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes ishin të barabartë midis tyre, kurse kryetari ishte i pari midis të barabartëve.
Gjatë epokës së bronzit struktura e fisit u bë më e ndërlikuar. Midis familjes dhe fisit u krijua një hallkë tjetër, vëllazëria, e cila përmblidhte disa familje të mëdha patriarkale, të dala nga ndarja e familjes mëmë.

Pasqyrë e këtij organizimi shoqëror janë monumentet skulpturore të kësaj kohe, tumat, të cilat janë varre apo varreza kolektive të një familjeje, vëllazërie ose fisi. Inventari i varreve të tyre flet dhe për diferencim social të popullsisë dhe një shtresëzim fillestar të saj, që e ka bazën te përparimet e shënuara në ekonomi dhe te mundësia që u krijua për grumbullimin e një lloj pasurie prej kësaj. Vetë ky fakt nënkupton krijimin e premisave për lindjen e pronës private, që do të sjellë në të ardhmen shpërbërjen e bashkësisë primitive.

Prirja për të shtuar pasurinë, për të fituar toka e kullota të reja çoi gjatë kësaj epoke në konflikte e lufta të vazhdueshme. Lëvizjet dhe dyndjet e mëdha të popullsive që vërtetohen në mënyrë të qartë, përmes të dhënave arkeologjike, janë një shfaqje e kësaj dukurie. Lindja e vendbanimeve të fortifikuara, përsosja e armëve dhe vendi që zënë ato në inventarin e varreve, dëshmojnë se nga fundi i epokës lufta ishte bërë një funksion i rregullt në jetë.

 Plaçkitjet dhe përfitimet e tjera që vinin prej saj, rritën një shtresë udhëheqësish ushtarakë, e cila filloi të veçohet nga masa e gjerë e anëtarëve të fisit, duke u pasuruar përmes përvetësimit të pjesës më të madhe të plaçkës së luftës dhe të robërve të saj. Këta të fundit do të bëhen pastaj burim për format më të hershme të shfrytëzimit të njeriut si skllav në familjet patriarkale ose ndryshe për lindjen e skllavërisë patriarkale.



*Botëkuptimi dhe arti*



Niveli i ulët i faktorëve të prodhimit dhe karakteri empirik i njohurive krijuan te njeriu primitiv një botëkuptim magjik-mistik për botën që e rrethonte dhe fenomenet e veçanta të saj. Mbi këtë bazë gjatë epokës së bronzit vazhdojnë të jetojnë rite e besime të trashëguara nga shoqëria neolitike siç është kulti i tokës-mëmë që vazhdon të ushtrohet edhe gjatë periudhës së parë të bronzit dhe që shprehet nëpërmjet figurave prej balte të pjekur, të cilat paraqesin gruan-mëmë, apo riti i flijimit dhe i varrimit të fëmijëve brenda territorit të vendbanimit, që i shërbejnë mbrojtjes nga fuqitë mistike keqbërëse, që vërtetohen me horizontin e bronzit të hershëm në Maliq dhe më vonë në grupin e urnave të shtresës së fundit të bronzit në Tren.

Shqetësimi për fatin e njeriut pas vdekjes krijoi tek njerëzit primitivë botëkuptimin e vazhdimit të jetës përtej varrit, që shprehet në këtë epokë me kujdesin e veçantë që tregohet për të vdekurin, për plotësimin e riteve të varrimit dhe për ndërtimin e vetë varreve. Krahas varreve të dysta të trashëguara nga neoliti, shfaqen në fillim të epokës së bronzit varret me tuma. Këto janë varre monumentale në formën e kodrave të vogla gjysmë sferike, të larta 1-4 m e me diametër 15-30 m, të ngritura me dhé e me gurë. Disa prej tyre kanë në bazë nga një ose dy unaza kufizuese me gurë, të cilat shërbenin si kufi për masën e dheut që hidhej mbi varret. Në qendër të tumës zakonisht është vendosur varri më i hershëm, për të cilin është ngritur tuma, kurse përreth e mbi të janë vendosur varre të tjera të mëvonshme. Arkitektura e varreve është e thjeshtë në formë gropash të rrumbullakëta ose katërkëndëshe të rrethuara e të mbuluara me gurë, apo arkash katërkëndëshe prej druri apo gurësh.

Varrimi bëhej duke e vendosur trupin me këmbë dhe me duar të mbledhura në pozicion fjetjeje. Kjo mënyrë varrimi e njohur që në neolit bëhet më karakteristike gjatë gjithë epokës së bronzit. Varrimi me djegie përkundrazi ndeshet më rrallë. Në këtë rast hiri dhe mbeturinat e djegura të trupit vendoseshin zakonisht në gropa të mbuluara me gurë ose me urna. Të vdekurit shoqëroheshin në varr me takëmin funerar, karakteri i të cilit përcaktohej nga seksi dhe pozita shoqërore e të vdekurit. Që nga bronzi i mesëm fillojnë të shfaqen dallimet midis varreve me inventar të pasur e të thjeshtë. Në disa raste të vdekurin e shoqëronin në varr edhe kafshë që adhuroheshin, siç është rasti i varrit qendror të tumës së madhe të Pazhokut, i cili krahas dy skeleteve përmbante dhe një kokë kau, kafshë kjo e lidhur me kultin e bujqësisë me parmendë, mjaft i përhapur si i tillë në botën e Mesdheut. Dy unazat bashkëqendrore me gurë të kësaj tume janë me sa duket, shprehje e kultit të diellit, që adhurohej nga përfaqësuesit e këtyre tumave si një fuqi jetëdhënëse dhe burim i prodhimtarisë së tokës.

Arti i kohës së bronzit është kryesisht një art i zbatuar i stilit gjeometrik, që përdoret në zbukurimin e qeramikës dhe më pak në prodhimet prej bronzi. Arti plastik, që përfaqësohet me figurinat skematike të gruas-mëmë paraqitet tani në rënie. Ai nuk ka veçse pak jetë gjatë periudhës së parë të kësaj epoke derisa më vonë zhduket krejt. Në bronzin e hershëm një rënie ka edhe në zbukurimin e qeramikës, por më pas, e sidomos në bronzin e vonë, ky art njeh një ngritje të re. Në qeramikën e tumave të Pazhokut ai është zbatuar në teknikën e incizimit. Motivet janë trekëndësha e rombe të vargëzuara me fushën e mbushur me vija të pjerrëta paralele. Në qeramikën “devollite” këto motive janë të pikturuara me tone pashkëlqim ngjyrë të kuqe apo kafe. Thurja e harmonishme e kompozicionale e tyre në enë me forma elegante përfaqëson një nga arritjet më të mira të artit dekorativ të epokës së bronzit.

Në prodhimet metalike zbukurimet janë të varfra. Vlerat artistike i shohim të shprehura më tepër në format e bukura të disa veglave, sidomos te sëpatat “shkodrane” e “shqiptaro-dalmate” të zbukuruara në mykat e tyre me stolisje plastike brinjësh, që hijeshojnë formën e zhdërvjellët të vetë objekteve.

----------


## Darius

*K R E U   I I

SHTHURJA E BASHKËSISË PRIMITIVE
I L I R Ë T
(SHEK. XI - V   P.E.SONË)*



_Burimet historike dëshmojnë se në epokën e hekurit territori i Shqipërisë banohej nga ilirët, një nga popullsitë e mëdha të Evropës së atëhershme, që shtrihej në gjithë pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Rreth fundit të shekullit XII ose fillimit të shekullit XI para erës sonë në territorin e tyre shfaqen për të parën herë objekte prej hekuri. Futja në përdorim e këtij materiali të ri, që i dha emrin epokës shënon, edhe për ilirët nismën e një periudhe të re historike. Hekuri kishte cilësi të pakrahasueshme ndaj lëndëve të para të njohura deri atëhere për përgatitjen e veglave të punës dhe të armëve. 

Si i tillë, ai çoi në rritjen e rendimentit në sfera të ndryshme të ekonomisë, në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të këmbimit, në rritjen e pasurisë shoqërore, në thellimin e diferencimit shoqëror, në formimin e federatave fisnore si forma të organizimit politik. Në tërë përmbajtjen e vet kjo periudhë e historisë së ilirëve karakterizohet, kështu, nga shthurja e plotë e organizimit fisnor dhe nga përgatitja e kushteve për lindjen e skllavopronarisë dhe të shteteve skllavopronare ilire.

Ky proces nuk u krye njëlloj në të gjithë territorin e gjerë ilir. Më shpejt përparuan popullsitë që banonin në ultësirën bregdetare dhe në luginat e pllajat me kushte më të mira natyrore, ndërsa më ngadalë ecnin fiset e zonave të thella e të varfra malore. Njohuritë tona për këtë periudhë mbështeten kryesisht në të dhënat arkeologjike, por këtu vijnë në ndihmë për herë të parë edhe burimet e shkruara historike, të cilat u takojnë kryesisht ilirëve të Jugut._




*1. ORIGJINA DHE TRUALLI HISTORIK I ILIRËVE*



*Teoritë rreth origjinës
*


Problemi i prejardhjes dhe i rrugës së formimit të trungut etnik ilir me veçoritë e tij gjuhësore e kulturore, ka përbërë një nga synimet më kryesore të ilirologjisë. Rreth tij janë shfaqur pikëpamje të ndryshme, të cilat ndriçojnë në mënyrë të mjaftueshme gjithë këtë proces të ndërlikuar etnogjenetik. Kërkimet komplekse arkeologjike, gjuhësore dhe historike të kohëve të fundit e kanë vendosur atë mbi një bazë më të shëndoshë dhe e kanë futur në një rrugë më të drejtë zgjidhjeje.

Sado të ndryshme që mund të paraqiten nga forma teoritë mbi prejardhjen e ilirëve, në përmbajtje ato shprehin vetëm dy pikëpamje, njëra nga të cilat i quan ilirët si të ardhur në Gadishullin Ballkanik, ndërsa tjetra si popullsi autoktone të formuar në truallin historik të Ilirisë.

Midis teorive që i quajnë ilirët të ardhur në Gadishullin Ballkanik, ka mospërputhje si përsa i takon vendit nga vijnë, ashtu edhe kohës së ardhjes së tyre. Disa e lidhin përhapjen e tyre me kulturën e Halshtatit, të tjerë me kulturën e Fushave me Urna, apo me kulturën Luzhice. Sipas tyre, në kapërcyell të mijëvjeçarit të dytë p.e.sonë ilirët morën pjesë në lëvizjet e popujve që njihen me emrin dyndja dorike, egjeane apo panono-ballkanike dhe duke zbritur nga Evropa Qendrore, në fillim të epokës së hekurit, u ngulën në Gadishullin Ballkanik në trojet e tyre historike.

Pikëpamje më e re është ajo që e konsideron kulturën ilire si një dukuri të formuar historikisht në vetë truallin ilir në bazë të një procesi të gjatë dhe të pandërprerë të saj gjatë gjithë epokës së bronzit dhe fillimit të asaj të hekurit.
Kjo tezë e zhvillimit të pandërprerë të kulturës, që jep mundësi të flitet edhe për një zhvillim të pandërprerë etnik, gjen prova të shumta në territorin historik të ilirëve, sidomos me zbulimet e bëra në truallin e Shqipërisë në vendbanimin e Maliqit dhe në varrezat tumulare të Pazhokut, të Vajzës, të Matit etj., kurse jashtë vendit tonë në varrezat tumulare të pllajës së Glasinacit (Bosnjë) e gjetkë. Përballë këtyre zbulimeve bëhet fare e paqëndrueshme teza që e lidh etnogjenezën e ilirëve me kulturën e Halshtatit apo me bartësit e kulturës së fushave me urna. 

Trualli i kësaj kulture të fundit nuk mund të lidhet kurrsesi etnikisht me ilirët. Duke krahasuar truallin e kulturës së fushave me urna me atë të kulturës së mirëfilltë ilire Mat-Glasinac në rajonin qendror të Ilirisë, vihen re ndryshime thelbësore si në kulturën materiale në qeramikë, në objektet metalike etj., ashtu edhe në atë shpirtërore, që ka një rëndësi të veçantë në përcaktimin etnik të një popullsie. Trualli i Panonisë ndjek mënyrën e varrimit me djegie duke vendosur mbeturinat e saj në vazo të veçanta (urna), ndërsa ai i Matit dhe i Glasinacit, varrimin në tuma e kryesisht me vendosje kufome. Këto ndryshime në kulturë i veçojnë panonët edhe si një grup etnik më vete që dallohet nga ai i ilirëve. Përveç kësaj të dhënat arkeologjike kanë treguar se dyndjet panono-ballkanike, dorike a egjeane nuk e përfshinë pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik dhe si pasojë nuk shpunë në ndryshime dhe zhvendosje të theksuara të ilirëve. 

Kjo shihet qartë sidomos në territorin e vendit tonë, ku materialet arkeologjike të kësaj kohe, flasin jo për ndërprerje në zhvillimin autokton të kulturës, por për një vazhdimësi të saj që nga epoka e hershme e bronzit, pavarësisht se disa shfaqje të reja në prodhimin metalurgjik, të shek. XI-IX p.e.sonë, mund të lidhen me ndikimet kulturore të ardhura përmes dyndjeve nga veriu. Ky zhvillim i pandërprerë kulturor në vendin tonë shfaqet akoma më mirë në qeramikë, e cila është një tregues i rëndësishëm në përcaktimin etnik dhe kulturor të bartësve të saj. Qeramika e kësaj kohe zhvillohet në tërë truallin ilir mbi bazën e poçerisë më të hershme të epokës së bronzit, pa pasur ndonjë ndryshim në kohën e kalimit nga epoka e bronzit në atë të hekurit, dhe duke e ruajtur këtë traditë autoktone të paktën deri në shek. VI p.e.sonë, kur historikisht dihet se këto krahina banoheshin nga bashkësi të qëndrueshme fisnore ilire.

Të gjitha këto të dhëna arkeologjike të grumbulluara në pesëdhjetë vjetët e fundit, në territorin e Shqipërisë së bashku tregojnë se etnogjeneza ilire nuk duhet parë kurrsesi në lidhje me ardhjen e një popullsie nga veriu i Ballkanit, por si një proces historik shumë i gjatë dhe i ndërlikuar autokton. Ky proces fillon shumë kohë përpara këtyre dyndjeve (dorike, egjeane a panono-ballkanike) dhe konkretisht me dyndjen e madhe të periudhës kalimtare nga neoliti në epokën e bronzit, që përfshin treva të gjera të Evropës dhe të Azisë, duke sjellë me vete ndryshime të dukshme etnike në Evropën neolitike.

Kjo dyndje e cilësuar indo-evropiane, që ndodhi në kapërcyell të mijëvjeçarit të tretë, u krye nga grupe të ndryshme popullsish baritore të ardhura nga stepat e Lindjes. Është provuar arkeologjikisht se ajo nuk u bë menjëherë, por valë-valë dhe se krahinat perëndimore të Ballkanit, midis tyre dhe territori i Shqipërisë u prekën prej saj më vonë se sa ato lindore.

Gjatë kësaj dyndjeje grupe të ndryshme kulturore të Evropës u zhdukën pa lënë gjurmë, të tjera u përzien me popullsitë migratore, të cilat u imponuan me këtë rast vendasve gjuhën, kulturën, në një farë mase edhe zakonet e veta. Kështu ndodhi, p.sh. me kulturat neolitike të Vinçes, të Butmirit, të Lisiçi-Hvarit në territorin e Jugosllavisë, të cilat qenë zëvendësuar me kulturat e reja Kostalace, Vuçedole etj.; e njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me kulturën neolitike të Maliqit, e cila qe zëvendësuar nga një kulturë më e ulët e karakterizuar me qeramikën e saj trashanike, që i atribuohet pikërisht kësaj dyndjeje.

Në procesin e shtjellimit të këtyre ngjarjeve dhe të përzierjeve etnike dhe kulturore të popullsive neolitike vendase, paraindoevropiane ose sipas disa studiuesve, indoevropiane të hershme, me ardhësit e rinj indoevropianë të stepave u formua edhe baza mbi të cilën nisën të zhvillohen në kushte të veçanta edhe proceset etnogjenetike të popullsive të vjetra historike të Ballkanit Perëndimor, rrjedhimisht dhe procesi i formimit historik të trungut etnik ilir me tipare të përbashkëta kulturore, të dallueshme prej bashkësive të tjera fqinje jo ilire. Në këtë proces, i cili u zhvillua gjatë gjithë mijëvjeçarit të dytë p.e.sonë, diferencimi dhe asimilimi i popullsive, ashtu sikurse dhe lidhjet ekonomike e kulturore, luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm. 

Në qoftë se në periudhën e hershme të epokës së bronzit, kultura e krahinave ballkano-perëndimore, ishte shumë larg për ti dhënë asaj karakter të përcaktuar ilir, të dallueshëm prej atyre të territoreve të tjera, ky diferencim i tipareve kulturore vjen e bëhet gjithnjë më i theksuar në periudhën e mesme e sidomos në atë të fundit të epokës së bronzit. Në rrugën e këtij zhvillimi të brendshëm krahinat jugore të kësaj treve ishin të kthyera më tepër me fytyrë drejt jugut, nga bota e përparuar e Egjeut, me të cilën qenë në marrëdhënie të ngushta ekonomike e kulturore. Veriu, përkundrazi, shfaq prirje drejt Evropës Qendrore, por me lidhje më të dobëta me të. Këto lidhje ndikuan sadopak në formimin dhe në diferencimin në fund të bronzit e në fillim të hekurit të dy grupeve të mëdha kulturore ilire, atij jugor dhe verior.

Kështu duke zënë fill në kapërcyell të epokës së bronzit, procesi i formimit të etnosit ilir përshkon në mijëvjeçarin e dytë rrugën e gjatë të diferencimit nga masa e pasigurt etnike që u formua pas shkatërrimit të botës neolitike dhe përfundon nga fundi i këtij mijëvjeçari. Si e tillë, kjo epokë krijon në pjesën perëndimore të Ballkanit atë substrat etno-kulturor, mbi bazën e të cilit formohet më vonë etnosi dhe kultura ilire. Bartësit e këtij substrati mund të identifikohen me atë popullsi parailire, që në burimet historike njihet si pellazge.
Pavarësisht nga kjo hipotezë për parailirët, thelbësor është fakti se në fund të epokës së bronzit, në pjesën perëndimore të Ballkanit ishte formuar një bashkësi e gjerë kulturore dhe etnike, e cila në epokën e hekurit në bazë të zhvillimit të brendshëm ekonomiko-shoqëror, do të vazhdonte të zhvillonte më tej kulturën e vet duke i dhënë asaj një fytyrë gjithnjë më të përcaktuar etnike. Kjo është dhe periudha e formimit të plotë të bashkësisë së madhe ilire dhe të grupeve të veçanta etnokulturore, ashtu siç përmenden tek autorët më të hershëm antikë.

----------


## Darius

*Trualli historik i ilirëve*



Sipas burimeve historike, nocioni ilir - Iliri, ka pasur gjatë historisë së vet një kuptim disi të ndryshëm gjeografiko-historik.
Me emrin ilir në fillim njiheshin vetëm krahinat jugore të ilirëve. Këtu banonin sipas burimeve më të vona letrare edhe ilirët e mirëfilltë, siç i quan ata historiani romak, Plini Plak. Ky emër u shtri gradualisht prej grekëve edhe në vise të tjera të njohura më vonë prej tyre, popullsitë e të cilave, pavarësisht nga veçoritë e zhvillimit të tyre lokal, paraqitnin elemente të një trungu të përbashkët etno-kulturor.

Në kohën e historianit grek Herodotit (shek. V p.e.sonë), emri ilir shtrihej mbi një territor mjaft të gjerë, i cili arrinte në lindje deri tek rrjedhja e lumit Moravë. Një shekull më vonë, sipas Pseudo-Skylaksit, ky emërtim do të përfshinte territore akoma më të gjera në veriperëndim të Ballkanit. Sipas tij ilirët shtriheshin përgjatë Adriatikut duke filluar që nga liburnët në veri e deri tek kufijtë e Kaonisë në jug. Përhapjen më të madhe dhe përfundimtare të emrit dhe të territorit ilir, na e jep Apiani i Aleksandrisë, i cili duke përmbledhur gjithë sa ishte thënë përpara tij mbi topografinë e ilirëve, shkruante: “grekërit quanin ilirë ata që banonin mbi Maqedoninë dhe Trakinë, që nga kaonët dhe thesprotët deri tek lumi Istër. Dhe kjo është gjatësia e vendit, ndërsa gjerësia prej maqedonëve dhe thrakëve malorë tek paionët deri në Jon dhe në rrëzë të Alpeve”.

Nga studimet më të reja të mbështetura jo vetëm në burimet e shkruara historike, por edhe në të dhënat arkeologjike si dhe në ato gjuhësore, rezulton se trualli historik i ilirëve përfshinte tërë pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik, që nga rrjedhja e lumenjve Moravë e Vardar në lindje, e deri në brigjet e Adriatikut e detit Jon në perëndim, që nga lumi Savë në veri, e deri tek gjiri i Ambrakisë në jug, pra deri në kufijtë e Helladës së vjetër.
Burimet historike dhe ato arkeologjike e gjuhësore dëshmojnë për praninë e ilirëve edhe jashtë trevës historike të tyre. Grupe të tëra ilirësh, midis tyre dhe mesapët dhe japigët u vendosën në Itali gjatë bregut të Adriatikut dhe në krahinat jugore të saj.

Në Azi të Vogël u shpërngulën grupe popullsish dardane, paione, të cilat do të përmenden edhe në eposin homerik si pjesëmarrës, përkrah trojanëve në luftën e tyre kundër grekëve. Prania e elementit etnik ilir është vërtetuar arkeologjikisht nga burimet e shkruara edhe në rajonet veriore të Maqedonisë e të Greqisë, si në Akarnani e në Etoli. 

Të gjitha këto lëvizje grupesh etnike ilire përtej trevës historike të tyre ndodhën, siç mund të provohet dhe arkeologjikisht, kryesisht gjatë dyndjes së madhe panono-ballkanike, e cila siç dihet fillon të vërshojë në drejtim të jugut që në fund të shek. XIII-XII p.e.sonë. Meqenëse fatet e tyre historike, në trojet e reja ku ato u vendosën, janë thuajse krejt të ndara nga bota e mirëfilltë ilire-ballkanike, këto grupe të emigruara nuk do të përfshihen në shqyrtimin e mëtejshëm të historisë ilire.


*Topografia e fiseve më të rëndësishme ilire*


Në shekujt e parë të mijëvjeçarit të fundit para erës sonë ishin formuar tanimë bashkësitë fisnore ilire dhe në përgjithësi ata kishin zënë vend në trojet e tyre historike. Ndër fiset më të hershme ilire që luajtën dhe një rol ku më shumë e ku më pak të rëndësishëm në ngjarjet historike të mëvonshme, për t’u përmendur janë: thesprotët, të cilët zinin ultësirën bregdetare që nga gjiri i Ambrakisë e deri tek lumi i Thiamit (Kalama), në veri të tyre vinin kaonët, vendbanimet e të cilëve arrinin deri tek malet e Llogarasë dhe gryka e lumit Drinos. Molosët banonin në pllajën pjellore të Janinës. 

Gjatë luginës së Vjosës në të majtë banonin amantët, ndërsa në të djathtë bylinët, kurse në rrjedhjen e sipërme të Vjosës banonin parauejtë. Në lindje të bylinëve shtrihej territori i atintanëve. Taulantët shtriheshin në zonën bregdetare nga Vjosa e deri tek lumi i Matit dhe në veri të tij, përgjatë brigjeve të Adriatikut të Mesëm, fisi i ardianëve. Në viset e Ballkanit Qendror dy ishin fiset më të mëdha dhe më të rëndësishme ilire: paionët në luginën e mesme të Vardarit, dhe dardanët që banonin në rrafshin e Kosovës, të cilët shtriheshin në veri në tokat midis degëve jugore e perëndimore të Moravës deri aty ku këto bashkohen për të formuar Moravën e Madhe.

Midis fiseve të hershme të Ballkanit Veriperëndimor ndër më të fuqishmit ishin liburnët, të cilët banonin në bregdet dhe në ishujt deri tek lumi Krka, në jug të tyre vinin dalmatët, kurse në viset e Bosnjës së brendshme, autariatët.
Përveç këtyre fiseve, në territorin e gjerë të Ilirisë do të shfaqen më vonë, në rrethana krejt të reja historike e politike, edhe një numër i madh bashkësish të tjera ilire, midis të cilave edhe bashkësi të tilla që do të kenë një peshë të madhe në zhvillimin e ngjarjeve politike të shtetit ilir, si enkelejtë, dasaretët etj.

Përhapja e fiseve më të rëndësishme e të hershme ilire dëshmohet në burimet e autorëve antikë, të cilat në mjaft raste janë, megjithatë, të fragmentuara, madje dhe kontradiktore. Rrjedhimisht në përcaktimin e topografisë së fiseve ilire ka edhe raste të diskutueshme.

----------


## Darius

*2. GJENDJA EKONOMIKO - SHOQËRORE E ILIRËVE
(SHEK. XI-V P.E.SONË)*


*Vendbanimet*



Ilirët e kohës së hekurit jetonin në fshatra dhe në vendbanime të fortifikuara. Të parët nuk njihen dhe aq mirë për arsye se nuk janë gjurmuar në mënyrë të mjaftueshme. Në burimet e shkruara ato dokumentohen nga fundi i kësaj periudhe, në fiset më jugore ilire, nëpërmjet Pseudo-Skylaksit, i cili thotë se kaonët, thesprotët dhe molosët banonin në fshatra. Ky njoftim i shkurtër, që me sa duket i referohet një burimi më të hershëm, nuk ndihmon shumë për të krijuar një ide të qartë mbi karakterin e këtyre vendbanimeve.

Me sa mund të gjykohet nga të dhënat arkeologjike, vendbanimet fshatare ilire të kësaj kohe formoheshin nga grupe shtëpish të grumbulluara sipas njësive shoqërore që përfaqësonin, d.m.th. mbi bazën e një familjeje të madhe patriarkale ose të një grupi familjesh të tilla, që i përkisnin një vëllazërie. Një mendim të tillë e sugjerojnë, të paktën për vendbanimet respektive të tyre, nekropolet tumulare të Matit, të cilat përbëhen nga grupe të vogla tumash, të vendosura në tarraca, në luadhe e në toka buke gjatë luginës së lumit. Po kjo gjë përsëritet në tumat e Kukësit, ato të pellgut të Korçës, të luginës së Drinos e gjetkë. Edhe vendbanimet fshatare të gjurmuara në luginën e Vjosës japin të njëjtën tablo. Në të gjitha rastet ato paraqiten si vendbanime të vogla e të shpërndara pranë tokave bujqësore.

Burimet e shek. V p.e.sonë dëshmojnë se vendbanimet e hapura fshatare të këtij lloji kanë qenë tipike jo vetëm për Ilirinë, por edhe për krahinat fqinje të Maqedonisë në lindje dhe të Akarnanisë e Etolisë në jug.
Gjatë kohës së hekurit vazhdojnë të mbijetojnë edhe palafitet si vendbanime të trashëguara nga epokat e mëparshme. Herodoti në Historitë e tij përshkruan me shumë hollësi një vendbanim të tillë buzë liqenit Prasaida të Panonisë. Arkeologjikisht ato janë vërtetuar gjithashtu në fshatin Knetë të Kukësit dhe jashtë territorit shqiptar, në Donja-Dolina e Ripaç të Bosnjës dhe në Otok afër Sinjit në Dalmaci.

Krahas vendbanimeve fshatare të pambrojtura në kohën e hekurit përhapen gjerësisht vendbanimet e fortifikuara me mure. Të njohura që nga koha e bronzit të vonë, ato evoluojnë dhe bëhen një nga elementet më karakteristike për epokën e hekurit. Në gjuhën e popullit këto vendbanime njihen me emrat qytezë, kala ose gradina.

Për Ilirinë e Jugut janë karakteristike qytezat apo kalatë e fortifikuara me mure gurësh. Ato janë të ngritura mbi kodra të mbrojtura dhe me pozitë mbizotëruese e horizont të gjerë shikimi. Kufijtë e vendbanimit i përcaktonin muret rrethuese. Linja e murit ndjek relievin e terrenit duke shfrytëzuar aftësitë mbrojtëse të tij dhe ndërpritet aty ku mbrojtja nuk është e nevojshme. Muret ndërtoheshin me gurë të mëdhenj e mesatarë të palatuar, formuar nga dy këmisha anësore dhe bërthama e mesit që mbushej me gurë të vegjël. Trashësia e tyre luhatet nga 3,10-3,50 m. Mungojnë në këtë sistem të hershëm fortifikimi kullat, kurse portat janë në përgjithësi të vogla. Në ndonjë rast ato janë pajisur me një korridor që ndihmonte mbrojtjen. Lartësia e këtyre mureve, e ruajtur deri në ditët tona arrin 2,50-3 m, por trashësia e tyre tregon se kanë pasur një ngritje të madhe. Megjithatë duhet menduar se mbi këtë nivel, fortifikimi do të ketë qenë plotësuar me gardhe hunjsh.

Madhësitë e këtyre vendbanimeve ndryshojnë nga një rast në tjetrin. Më të voglat kanë një shtrirje prej 1-2 ha, kurse të tjera si Gajtani arrinin deri 4-5 ha. Zgjerimet e mëvonshme kanë bërë që brenda mureve rrethuese të përfshihen sipërfaqe më të gjera, siç është rasti i kalasë së Trajanit (Korçë), i kalasë së Lleshanit (Elbasan), i kalasë së Karosit (Himarë), që zënë 15-20 ha. Në këto raste vendbanimet paraqiten me 2-3 e më shumë radhë muresh.
Shumë të pakta janë dijet për ndërtimet e brendshme të këtyre vendbanimeve. Gjurmët e ruajtura në sipërfaqe dëshmojnë se për ndërtimin e banesave është përdorur gjerësisht sistemi i tarracave, që përcaktohej nga terreni i thyer i faqeve të kodrave mbi të cilat shtriheshin vendbanimet.

 Si lëndë për ndërtimin e banesave është përdorur kryesisht druri e shumë më pak guri.Ndryshe nga territori i Ilirisë Jugore, në krahinat lindore ilire ishin vendbanimet e mbrojtura me ledhe, të njohura me emrin gradina. Ato ndeshen me shumicë në tokat e banuara nga dardanët, si në rrafshin e Glasinacit e gjetkë. I vetmi vendbanim i këtij lloji në Shqipëri është ai i zbuluar në Shuec të Bilishtit. Gradinat janë të vendosura mbi kodra mbizotëruese. Ledhet mbrojtëse të tyre formoheshin nga masa dheu apo gurësh, që arrinin 7-15 m gjerësi. Sistemi i mbrojtjes plotësohej me sa duket nga një gardh hunjsh, që ngrihej mbi ledhin dhe në disa raste nga një hendek që rrethonte vendbanimin.

Vendbanimet e fortifikuara i gjejmë të vendosura në një mjedis të pasur me toka buke e kullota, që formonin bazën e ekonomisë së tyre. Në disa raste, siç tregojnë të dhënat arkeologjike, në to zhvillohej edhe një veprimtari e kufizuar zejtare. Rreth tyre gjendeshin vendbanimet e hapura fshatare, me të cilat formonin së bashku njësi të caktuara ekonomiko-shoqërore.
Vendbanimet e mbrojtura me ledhe, të krahinave të brendshme e veriore ilire, janë zakonisht më të vogla se vendbanimet e fortifikuara të Ilirisë Jugore. Në shumicën e rasteve ato gjenden në një mjedis kullotash alpine, si në Glasinac apo në tokat e brendshme dalmate dhe ishin qendra grupesh të vogla fisnore të një popullsie baritore.

Në të dyja rastet lindën në këtë kohë edhe kryeqendra të këtyre vendbanimeve, që dallohen nga të tjerat prej madhësisë dhe pozitës gjeografiko-ekonomike qendrore. Si të tilla, me sa duket ato janë edhe qendra të një fisi të madh ose të një bashkimi të gjerë fisnor. Aty nga fundi i kohës së hekurit (shek.VII-V p.e.sonë), disa prej tyre marrin pamjen e qendrave protourbane.

----------


## Darius

* Zhvillimi i bujqësisë, i blegtorisë, i zejtarisë dhe i këmbimeve*



Burimet e shkruara dhe ato arkeologjike dëshmojnë se, gjatë kësaj periudhe, ilirët merreshin si dhe më parë kryesisht me bujqësi dhe me blegtori. Bujqësia u zhvillua sidomos në zonat fushore dhe në përgjithësi në krahinat pjellore të vendit. Ilirët kultivonin në këtë kohë të gjitha llojet e drithërave. Jo rastësisht, krahina të veçanta ilire, si Paionia dhe Thesprotia, përmenden që në eposin homerik si vende frytdhënëse dhe pjellore, d.m.th. të përshtatshme për kulturat bujqësore. Hesiodi, shkrimtar grek i shek. VIII-VII p.e.sonë, do ta cilësojë gjithashtu si shumë pjellore fushën e Helopisë, ndërsa sipas historianit grek Hekateut (fundi i shek. VI-V p.e.sonë), në Iliri kishte krahina që prodhonin deri dy herë në vit. Më vonë Skymni, duke përsëritur në vargjet e tij Hekateun, shton se popullsia ilire që banonte në viset e brendshme merrej me lërimin e tokës.

Krahas bujqësisë, në Iliri, veçanërisht në zonat bregdetare të saj dhe në krahinat e ulëta kodrinore me klimë të butë, qenë kultivuar dhe rrushi e ulliri. “I ngrohtë dhe frytdhënës ka qenë ky vend, shkruan historiani dhe gjeografi grek Straboni në veprën e tij “Gjeografia” (shek. I e.sonë); ai është plot me ullishta dhe vreshta”, vijon ky autor, përveç disa krahinave të pakta ku toka është fare e ashpër. Që ilirët merreshin me vreshtari, këtë e dëshmojnë farërat e rrushit të zbuluara në disa nga vendbanimet e kohës. Kushtet e përshtatshme tokësore dhe klimatike ndihmuan jo më pak edhe për kultivimin e perimeve, si të bishtajës, të bathës, të bizeles, etj., si dhe të kulturave frutore, si p.sh. të mollës, të dardhës, të qershisë etj., të gjitha këto janë të dëshmuara nga farërat e gjetura gjatë gërmimeve arkeologjike.

Ilirët shfrytëzonin në këtë periudhë edhe bletët, prej të cilave ata siguronin mjaltin dhe dyllin. Sipas Aristotelit, taulantët e përdornin mjaltin edhe për të bërë një lloj pijeje të ngjashme me atë të verës së ëmbël dhe të fortë.
Tek ilirët ishte e zhvilluar edhe blegtoria, madje në krahinat e brendshme malore ajo përbënte bazën kryesore të ekonomisë së tyre. Hesiodi duke e cilësuar Helopinë si një fushë shumë pjellore dhe me livadhe të gjera, shton se ajo është e pasur me tufa delesh dhe me qé këmbëharkuar, ndërsa Pindari, do ta vlerësonte, në shek. V p.e.sonë, këtë krahinë si ushqyese të shkëlqyeshme të gjedhit. Hekateu gjithashtu bën fjalë për kullota të pasura të Adrias (krahinë bregdetare e Ilirisë), dhe për bagëtinë e saj me pjellshmëri të lartë. Si te ky autor i hershëm, ashtu dhe tek të tjerët, që përsërisnin më vonë këto njoftime, ato shpesh paraqiten të veshura me hollësira fantastike. Por duke lënë mënjanë teprimet e tyre, këto burime, sidoqoftë, flasin për një blegtori të zhvilluar tek ilirët.

Kujdesi që tregonin ilirët për mbarështimin e bagëtisë vihet re edhe nga tregimi i Aristotelit për kriporet e autariatëve dhe ardianëve. Konfliktet e shpeshta midis këtyre dy fiseve për këtë kripore, shprehin shqetësimet e blegtorëve ilirë lidhur me këtë produkt shumë të vlefshëm për jetën e gjësë së gjallë. “Kripa, - thotë Aristoteli, - u duhet atyre për kafshët, të cilave ua japin dy herë në vit, përndryshe shumica u ngordh”.

Midis kafshëve shtëpiake më të parapëlqyera ishin qetë, delet, derrat, qentë etj., për të cilat flasin si burimet historike, ashtu edhe vetë materiali kockor i zbuluar dendur në vendbanimet e ndryshme të kësaj periudhe. Ilirët shquheshin edhe si rritës të mirë të kuajve. Këta të fundit ishin të shpejtë në vrapime dhe të qëndrueshëm në punë, siç na thonë burimet e mëvonshme.
Krahas blegtorisë, ilirët merreshin edhe me gjueti, megjithëse kjo veprimtari nuk luante ndonjë rol aq të rëndësishëm në jetën ekonomike të tyre. 

Të përmendur ishin në atë kohë qentë e gjahut të Mollosisë, por akoma më të shquar ata që ruanin kopetë e bagëtive. Këta të fundit sipas burimeve të shkruara, ua kalonin qenve të tjerë për trupin e tyre të lartë dhe guximin e madh në kacafytje me bisha të egra. Skenat e gjuetisë së ilirëve na janë pasqyruar edhe në artin figurativ ilir të kësaj kohe. Për t’u përmendur në këtë drejtim janë ato që zbukurojnë vazot me fund të ngushtë (situlat) prej bronzi të zbuluara në krahinat veriore të Ilirisë. Nga kafshët e egra më tepër çmoheshin derri, dreri etj. Ky i fundit u jepte gjahtarëve ilirë jo vetëm mishin dhe lëkurën, por edhe brirët prej të cilëve ata punonin vegla të ndryshme dhe zbukurime. Të tilla vegla ndeshen shpesh nëpër vendbanimet ilire të periudhës së hekurit.

Deti, liqenet si dhe lumenjtë, që e përshkonin Ilirinë në drejtime të ndryshme, u dhanë mundësi banorëve pranë tyre të merreshin që herët edhe me peshkim. Këto burime ujore përmbanin sasi të shumta peshku. Kështu, p.sh. ilirët që jetonin pranë liqenit Prasiada të Peonisë, zinin, sipas Herodotit, shumë peshk.
Përparime të dukshme vihen re edhe në metalurgji. Kjo duket si në intensifikimin e nxjerrjes së mineraleve, ashtu dhe në zgjerimin e madh të prodhimit të objekteve metalike. Nëpër vendbanimet dhe në varrezat ilire të kësaj kohe gjejmë sasira të konsiderueshme armësh dhe veglash prej hekuri dhe bronzi, orendi të ndryshme shtëpiake dhe një mori të madhe shumë të larmishme stolish, të cilat tregojnë pa dyshim për një konsum të madh të lëndës së parë minerare, sidomos të bakrit dhe të hekurit, me të cilët ishte i pasur territori i Ilirisë.

Në shek. XI-IX p.e.sonë ilirët nuk e zotëronin ende mirë mjeshtërinë e përpunimit të hekurit dhe nuk është aspak e rastit që në varret e kësaj periudhe, objektet prej hekuri janë shfaqje tepër të rralla, ndërsa ato prej bronzi, të cilat në shumë pikëpamje zhvillojnë më tej traditën e kohës së bronzit, janë të shumta.

Vetëm në shek. VIII-VII p.e.sonë prodhimi metalurgjik i hekurit arrin zhvillimin e tij të plotë tek ilirët. Ky metal e zëvendëson në një masë të ndjeshme bronzin, në prodhimin e armëve dhe të veglave të punës, të cilat tani bëhen më të forta dhe më me rendiment në punimet e ndryshme bujqësore dhe zejtare. Ky përmirësim i veglave të punës çoi për pasojë edhe në zgjerimin e mëtejshëm të prodhimit të shoqërisë ilire të kësaj kohe.

Sendet metalike të kësaj faze të zhvilluar të epokës së hekurit, tregojnë se sa përpara kishte shkuar teknika e punimit të tij. Për këtë dëshmojnë format e bukura dhe nganjëherë shumë të përsosura të armëve dhe sidomos të stolive, të cilat nënkuptojnë dhe procese pune mjaft të ndërlikuara, si edhe vetë zbukurimi i pasur gjeometrik i këtyre objekteve të punuara me mjeshtëri dhe me një radhitje simetrike të motiveve. Kjo pasqyrohet më në fund edhe në vetë trajtimin plastik të figurave prej bronzi në trajta njerëzish, kafshësh e zogjsh.

Përpunimi i metaleve ishte përqendruar kryesisht në qendrat metalurgjike të Ilirisë. Të tilla ishin në vendin tonë, p.sh. zona e Mirditës dhe e Matit, ku janë përcaktuar edhe vendet e shkrirjes së bakrit, si zona e Kukësit, ajo e Korçës, e njohur për punimin e metaleve që në kohën e bakrit dhe të bronzit etj.
Prania e qendrave të ndryshme për punimin e metaleve në Iliri duket edhe në vetë karakterin e diferencuar tipologjik të prodhimeve të këtyre qendrave. Në to prodhohej jo vetëm për të plotësuar nevojat e brendshme të fisit ose të një krahine më të madhe, por edhe për t’u përdorur si mall këmbimi.

Përparime të dukshme vihen re në këtë kohë edhe në poçeri, e cila qëndron nga pikëpamja e teknikës, e formave dhe e trajtimit të dekorit të saj, më lart se poçeria e epokës pararendëse të bronzit. Duke filluar nga shek.VI p.e.sonë, mbase edhe pak më parë, në krahinat jugore të Ilirisë, kalohet gradualisht nga punimi me dorë të lirë i enëve prej balte, në prodhimin e tyre me çark. Prodhimet e para i kemi nga vendbanimi i Trenit (shek.VII). Një pjesë e madhe e poçerisë vendore të kohës arkaike e zbuluar në varrezat tumulare të Kuçit të Zi të Korçës, del e punuar me çark. Një dukuri e tillë vihet re edhe në zonën e Matit e të Kukësit. Futja e teknikës së re në prodhimin e enëve, bëri që poçeria të shndërrohet në një degë të veçantë zejtarie, me të cilën merreshin mjeshtra të specializuar në këtë fushë të prodhimit.

Zhvillimi i madh i degëve të ndryshme të prodhimit bujqësor dhe zejtar, bëri që të zgjeroheshin në këtë kohë edhe më tepër marrëdhëniet ekonomike ndërfisnore, si edhe midis popullsisë ilire dhe atyre të vendeve fqinje ose më të largëta. Në këtë drejtim ndihmoi shumë dhe pozita e favorshme gjeografike e territorit të Ilirisë, e ndodhur midis botës mesdhetare dhe Evropës Qendrore, si edhe rrugët e tij të hapura të komunikimit natyror, tokësor dhe detar. Këto marrëdhënie pasqyrohen qartë në prodhimet e ndryshme të zejtarisë greke apo në imitacionet lokale të modeleve të tyre, në stolitë e tipave italikë ose në qelibarin me prejardhje nga Baltiku. Nga ana tjetër, stolitë dhe armët tipike ilire që gjenden në Traki, Maqedoni, Itali ose në Greqi janë dëshmi tjetër e gjallë e këtyre lidhjeve reciproke tregtare që ekzistonin midis ilirëve dhe vendeve të tjera përreth. Një zhvillim të madh morën veçanërisht shkëmbimet tradicionale me Greqinë sidomos pas shek. VIII p.e.sonë, me themelimin e kolonive helene në brigjet e Ilirisë.

Shtrirja e territorit të Ilirisë gjatë brigjeve të Adriatikut dhe të Jonit krijonte mundësinë për një hov të madh të lundrimit. Në fillim të epokës së hekurit ilirët përshkonin me anijet e tyre të shpejta ujërat e këtyre deteve duke kaluar deri në brigjet perëndimore të Greqisë dhe në ato jugore të Italisë. Disa prej fiseve ilire, si mesapët dhe japigët, u vendosën përgjithmonë në brigjet e Italisë së Jugut. Shumë aktivë në këtë veprimtari të hershme lundruese u treguan sidomos liburnët, të cilët themeluan edhe vendbanime të veçanta në ishullin e Korkyrës, si dhe në brigjet e Gadishullit Apenin.

----------


## Darius

*Lindja e pronës private dhe diferencimi shoqëror*



Përparimet që u bënë në degët e ndryshme të ekonomisë gjatë epokës së hekurit sollën ndryshime edhe në vetë strukturën e shoqërisë ilire. Baza e këtyre ndryshimeve u bë prona private, e cila filloi të shfaqet tek fiset ekonomikisht më të zhvilluara, në fillim në blegtori e zejtari e më pas edhe mbi tokën. Hesiodi, duke folur për kopetë e mëdha në Helopi, shënon se ato ishin pronë e njerëzve të veçantë. Karakteri dhe shkalla e zhvillimit të zejtarisë dëshmon gjithashtu për praninë në këtë fushë të pronësisë private. 
Dukurinë e pronësisë për tokën e kemi të dëshmuar më vonë dhe duket se ajo ndjek një rrugë më të ngadaltë. Zakoni i ndarjes së tokës çdo tetë vjet, që na kumtohet nga Straboni për dalmatët, është një dëshmi që tregon se zotërimi periodik i saj ishte një hallkë e ndërmjetme në procesin e formimit të pronës private.

Forcat kryesore të prodhimit të shoqërisë ilire në këtë kohë ishin bujqit dhe blegtorët e lirë, anëtarë të thjeshtë të fisit. Këtyre u shtohet edhe një shtresë e re, më e kufizuar, ajo e zejtarëve. Nga ana tjetër, nga masa e gjerë e popullsisë, fillon të veçohet si një shtresë më vete aristokracia fisnore, e cila, duke u shkëputur nga prodhimi dhe nëpërmjet përvetësimit të pasurisë së përbashkët, vihet në një pozitë të privilegjuar derisa bëhet dalëngadalë zotëruese e pronave të mëdha tokësore dhe blegtorale. Ajo gradualisht mënjanon organet demokratike të fisit dhe uzurpon pushtetin.

Nga burimet e shkruara më të hershme, siç është eposi homerik, shihet se në disa nga fiset ilire ekzistonte, tanimë, diferencimi shoqëror, të paktën në shekujt VIII-VII p.e.re kur u krijuan “Iliada” e “Odisea”. Duke folur për pjesëmarrjen e ilirëve paionë në luftën e Trojës kundër ahejve, Homeri i barazon prijësit e tyre ushtarakë, që vinin nga “Paionia pjellore” me prijësit e ahejve dhe të trojanëve. Kjo pa dyshim flet për një gjendje sociale pak a shumë të ngjashme me atë të fiseve fqinje të Greqisë. Në një vend të poemës “Odisea” flitet për Feidonin, prijësin me origjinë fisnike të thesprotëve, i cili pasi strehoi dhe mirëpriti në pallatin e vet Odisenë, gjatë kthimit për në atdhe, përgatiti një nga anijet e tij të shpejta për ta dërguar atë në Itakë. Sipas këtij tregimi mitik, Feidoni përfaqëson këtu njërin nga krerët që jetonte në një nga pallatet më të pasura të thesprotëve. Këta kishin anijet e veta e njerëz që u shërbenin.

Shumë kuptimplotë në këtë drejtim është dhe një tregim i Herodotit, sipas të cilit, Klistheni, kur ftoi në Sikione (rreth vitit 570 p.e.sonë) të gjithë burrat që do ta ndienin veten të denjë për të pasur për grua të bijën e tij Agaristën, midis atyre që u paraqitën tek tirani qe edhe një farë Alkoni nga Molosia. Sipas këtij tregimi, ky molosas duhet të ketë qenë nga një familje princore ose shumë e pasur, që të pretendonte për të lidhur krushqi me një skllavopronar të madh të Greqisë së asaj kohe, siç ishte Klistheni.

Të dhënat arkeologjike nga varrezat tumulare të luginës së Drinos, pellgut të Korçës dhe Ohrit (Trebenisht), zonës qendrore ilire të Glasinacit etj., dëshmojnë gjithashtu se në shek. VIII-V p.e.sonë, diferencimi shoqëror në gjirin e shoqërisë ilire ishte bërë mjaft i theksuar dhe kishte prekur edhe krahinat e thella të Ilirisë Qendrore e Veriore. Në këto varreza ndeshen, krahas varreve me inventar të varfër, edhe varre ku të vdekurin e shoqëronin armë të kushtueshme, sende luksi prej ari e argjendi dhe objekte të tjera të importuara nga viset përreth, që i takonin shtresës së pasur të aristokracisë fisnore.



*Federatat fisnore*


Zhvillimi i pronës private, që çoi në thellimin e diferencimit social, u bë burim konfliktesh në shoqërinë ilire të shek. VIII-V p.e.sonë. Në këtë kohë morën përpjesëtime të mëdha luftërat ndërfisnore dhe inkursionet plaçkitëse për det e tokë, që arrinin deri në Greqi dhe në brigjet e përtejme të Adriatikut. Të tillë kanë qenë inkursioni i enkelejve për plaçkitjen e thesarit të Delfit ose ato të detarëve liburnë, të cilët me anijet e tyre të lehta dhe të shpejta zotëruan për një kohë brigjet e Adriatikut, që nga Korfuzi deri në brigjet italike.

Gjendja e krijuar nga këto luftëra dhe inkursione, që i sillnin aristokracisë fisnore ilire të ardhura të mëdha, gjen shprehjen e vet në veprimtarinë e gjerë të ndërtimit të vendbanimeve të fortifikuara dhe në zhvillimin e armatimeve, sidomos të armëve të reja, siç ishin shpatat, hanxharët dhe heshtat prej hekuri që janë gjetje të rëndomta në varret e luftëtarëve ilirë dhe të mburojave të paionëve, të përkrenareve e frerëve të kuajve që përbënin pajisjet e veçanta të aristokracisë luftarake.

Në procesin e këtyre konflikteve, fiset e vogla ilire filluan të lidhen dhe të formojnë gjatë veprimeve të tyre të përbashkëta në luftërat agresive ose mbrojtëse, aty nga fundi i shek.VII p.e.sonë, federatat e para. Një federatë e tillë ishte ajo e taulantëve, që nën mbretin Galaur dhe më pas, gjatë shek. VII-VI p.e.sonë invadoi disa herë Maqedoninë duke i shkaktuar asaj dëme të rënda dhe sakrifica të mëdha në njerëz. Gjatë shek. VI-V p.e.sonë federata të tilla formuan edhe disa fise të tjera, si molosët, thesprotët, kaonët, parauejtë, orestët, lynkestët, paionët, dardanët etj.

Në krye të federatës qëndronte mbreti, i cili në burimet quhet basileus. Në disa raste si tek kaonët e thesprotët vendin e tij e zinte një njeri i zgjedhur çdo vit nga gjiri i fisit sundues të federatës. Në burimet e fundit të shek.V vihet re se funksioni i basileut nuk i takonte më prijësit më të aftë ushtarak, por ishte bërë i trashëgueshëm dhe pushteti e autoriteti i tij ishte rritur mjaft si brenda fisit e lidhjes fisnore, ashtu dhe jashtë tij. Në bazë të këtij fuqizimi të prijësve ushtarakë dhe të basilejve qëndronte gjithnjë pasuria që vinte duke u shtuar përherë e më shumë në sajë të luftërave. 

Ata vinin nga shtresa e pasuruar e shoqërisë fisnore ilire, e cila dallohej nga pjesa tjetër e popullsisë së thjeshtë. Ajo e konsideronte si një gjë të turpshme të merrej me punimin e tokës, me mbarështimin e bagëtisë, me prodhimin zejtar etj. Në këto punë ishin të angazhuar vetëm prodhuesit e vegjël, masa e gjerë e fshatarëve të lirë ose gjysmë të lirë. Zanati më i nderuar për ta ishin lufta, gjuetia, garat sportive etj., skenat e të cilave na janë transmetuar përmes gjuhës së gjallë artistike në objektet e bronzta të zbuluara në krahinat veriore ilire apo në kallcat e Glasinacit.

Në gjysmën e dytë të shek. V p.e.sonë disa nga federatat ilire kishin arritur një stad mjaft të përparuar në zhvillimin e tyre politik. Taulantët, fiset ilire, fqinje të Maqedonisë dhe ato më jugore: kaonët, thesprotët e molosët merrnin pjesë në ngjarje të tilla politike të historisë së botës së Mesdheut siç ishte lufta e Peloponezit.

Taulantët ndërhyjnë me këtë rast në luftën civile që shpërtheu në Epidamn në vitin 436 p.e.sonë. Në këtë luftë ata morën nën mbrojtje oligarkët e dëbuar nga demosi i qytetit dhe qenë një nga ato forca që në aleancë me Athinën, kundër lidhjes së Peloponezit, ndihmuan aristokracinë epidamnase të rikthehet në pushtet. Kjo ngjarje shënoi një kthesë të rëndësishme në historinë e kësaj kolonie greke, sepse fatet e saj do të lidhen paskësaj gjithnjë e më shumë me botën ilire.

Dy njoftime të tjera kanë të bëjnë me ngjarjet e vitit 423. I pari bën fjalë për kaonët, thesprotët, molosët dhe disa fise të tjera më të vogla fqinje të molosëve, që marrin pjesë nga ana e lakedemonëve në fushatën për të nënshtruar Akarnaninë dhe për ta shkëputur atë nga aleanca me Athinën, fushatë që përfundoi pa sukses.

Njoftimi i dytë lidhet me luftën që zhvilluan ilirët e krahinave juglindore kundër maqedonëve. Fisi ilir i lynkestëve ishte prej kohësh në konflikt me sundimtarët maqedonë, të cilët synonin ta nënshtronin. Gjatë luftës greko-persiane mbreti maqedon i ndihmuar nga persët kishte mundur t’u impononte lynkestëve sovranitetin e tij. Në kushtet e reja të luftës së Peloponezit, kur shteti maqedon ishte ende i pakonsoliduar dhe sundimtari i tij Perdika II përplasej sa në njërën anë në tjetrën, duke u lidhur herë me Athinën e herë me Spartën, mbreti i lynkestëve, Arrabeu, shfrytëzoi këtë situatë për t’u shkëputur nga varësia maqedone. 

Në përpjekjet e tij për të rivendosur gjendjen e mëparshme, Perdika kërkoi ndihmën e aleatit të vet, komandantit të forcave lakedemone, Brasidës, të cilit i kishte besuar luftën kundër Athinës në teatrin halkidik të veprimeve ushtarake. Një ekspeditë e fuqishme e përbërë nga forcat e Perdikës dhe të Brasidës provoi të thyente Arrabeun me anën e bisedimeve dhe të bëhej aleat i lakedemonëve. Por përpjekjet dështuan dhe bashkë me to dështoi edhe ekspedita kundër lynkestëve. Në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Perdikës, Brasida nuk guxoi të sulmonte dhe vendosi t’i tërhiqte forcat.

Pak kohë më vonë Perdika e bindi përsëri Brasidën për një fushatë të re kundër lynkestëve; forcat maqedone e ato lakedemone të përbëra prej 3 000 hoplitësh, 1 000 kalorësish dhe një numër barbarësh sulmuan Arrabeun. Por këtë radhë lynkestët kishin siguruar ndihmën e vëllezërve të tyre ilirë. Forcat e bashkuara të ilirëve dhe lynkestëve e shpartalluan veçmas mbretin maqedon dhe e detyruan të largohej në pështjellim të plotë, duke braktisur aleatin e tij. Kështu Brasida u gjend i rrethuar keq dhe vetëm me përpjekje të mëdha mundi t’i shpëtojë forcat e veta nga asgjësimi i plotë. Kjo luftë ndryshoi krejt drejtimin që kishin marrë ngjarjet në frontin halkidik. “I detyruar nga rrethanat e rënda,- shkruan Tukididi, - Perdika u përpoq të hynte sa më parë në marrëveshje me athinasit dhe t’i hiqte qafe peloponezasit”.

Duke i përshkruar këto ngjarje të shek. V, Tukididi na ka lënë edhe një shënim me mjaft interes për vlerësimin e jetës social-politike të ilirëve. Prej fjalimit, që sipas tij Brasida u mbajti ushtarëve të tij para tërheqjes, ne mësojmë se shoqëria ilire ruan ende në fundin e shek.V mbeturina të theksuara të rendit fisnor. Por midis njoftimeve të autorëve që bëjnë fjalë vetëm për inkursionet e ilirëve dhe atyre të Tukididit, që i përmend ata si një forcë aktive, pjesëmarrëse në ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të kohës, ku luajti ndonjëherë një rol jo pa rëndësi, ka një ndryshim të dukshëm. 

E re në njoftimet e Tukididit është se lufta e federatave ilire si në rastin e ndërhyrjes në luftën civile të Epidamnit, ashtu dhe në luftën kundër maqedonëve dhe aleatëve të tyre peloponezas, nuk kishte më karakterin e një inkursioni grabitqar, por synime politike të caktuara dhe kjo nënkupton një stad mjaft të avancuar të organizimit të tyre politik qoftë edhe në kuadrin e një federate fisnore.

I gjithë ky zhvillim social-politik, që vihet re, veçanërisht tek fiset ilire të jugut në fund të shek.V p.e.sonë, pasqyron qartë një shoqëri, që jetonte etapën e fundit të organizimit fisnor, atë kalimtare për në rendin skllavopronar. Mbi bazën e kësaj shoqërie do të lindin në fundin e shek. V - fillimin e shek. IV p.e.sonë formacionet e para shtetërore ilire.

----------


## Darius

*3. KULTURA ILIRE
*



*Njësia dhe veçantitë kulturore lokale
*


Kultura ilire u formua me tiparet e saj karakteristike që e dallojnë nga kulturat e popujve fqinjë në periudhën e zhvilluar të epokës së hekurit. Ajo ishte një kulturë autoktone që u krijua në truallin historik të ilirëve, në procesin e formimit të vetë etnosit ilir, mbi bazën e zhvillimit të brendshëm social-ekonomik të shoqërisë ilire dhe pa dyshim edhe të marrëdhënieve me popujt fqinjë. Tiparet themelore të saj janë shprehur në arritjet më të rëndësishme të ilirëve në fushën e zhvillimit të tyre ekonomik e shoqëror, në mënyrën e të jetuarit dhe të kuptuarit të botës që i rrethonte, në mënyrën e të pasqyruarit të kësaj bote në artin e botëkuptimin e tyre.

Krahas tipareve themelore të përbashkëta të kësaj kulture, që janë karakteristike për gjithë truallin ilir, vihen re edhe veçanti lokale. Në kushtet e një territori të gjerë, me larmi të theksuara fiziko-gjeografike, siç ishte pjesa perëndimore e Gadishullit të Ballkanit, me lidhje fqinjësie e marrëdhënie me krahina që i karakterizonte një zhvillim i ndryshëm social-kulturor, sidomos i theksuar midis veriut të prapambetur qendërevropian dhe jugut më të përparuar egjeo-mesdhetar, këto ndryshime lokale në kulturë janë po aq të kuptueshme sa edhe zhvillimi jo i njëjtë social-ekonomik që njohën ilirët e kësaj kohe. Të dhënat arkeologjike dëshmojnë për ndryshime lokale edhe në aspekte të veçanta të jetës dhe të krijimtarisë së ilirëve, ndryshime të cilat janë thjesht të karakterit etnografik.

Sipas të dhënave arkeologjike, në truallin ilir dallohen në epokën e hekurit disa grupe kulturore: grupi jonik ose epirot, që përfshin krahinën e banuar nga kaonët, thesprotët, molosët dhe fiset e tjera më të vogla të viseve më jugore; grupi adriatik-jugor ose taulanto-ardian, që shtrihet në gjithë ultësirën bregdetare nga Vjosa në Naretva dhe që banohej nga këto dy fise të mëdha si dhe fise të tjera më të vogla rreth tyre; grupi devollit ose dasaret në krahinën juglindore të Shqipërisë me qendër pellgun e Korçës; grupi pelagon në Maqedoninë Perëndimore dhe ai paion në atë lindore, grupi i Matit ose pirust, që përfshin krahinat e brendshme të Shqipërisë Verilindore (Mat, Dibër Kukës) dhe ai dardan në Kosovë; grupi i Glasinacit me qendër rrafshnaltën me të njëjtin emër në lindje të Sarajevës dhe rreth saj, që i përgjigjet krahinës së banuar nga autariatët; grupi dalmatin, që përfshin krahinën midis lumenjve Naretva e Krka; grupi japod në territorin e sotëm të Likës dhe grupi verior-adriatik ose liburn, që shtrihej në territorin midis lumenjve Krka e Zrmanje.

Çdo njeri nga këto grupe kulturore i përgjigjet kryesisht territoreve të banuara nga fiset ose bashkimet e mëdha fisnore ilire. Sa më të afërta gjeografikisht ishin këto grupe, aq më të mëdha ishin ngjashmëritë kulturore midis tyre. Kështu, p.sh., grupi japod paraqet mjaft paralele me atë fqinjë liburn. Në Ilirinë Qendrore grupi i Matit lidhet aq ngushtë me atë të Glasinacit dhe atë dardan saqë inkuadrohen me një kompleks të gjerë kulturor Mat-Glasinac; ndërsa në Ilirinë e Jugut grupi devollit afron në shumë aspekte me atë pelagon dhe epirot.

Këto ndryshime dhe ngjashmëri lokale, që burojnë nga baza e përbashkët etnike, kushtet herë të përafërta e herë të ndryshme të zhvillimit social-ekonomik dhe marrëdhëniet ndërkrahinore, shkrihen në tërësinë e bashkësisë kulturore ilire, të cilën e vërejmë si në gjuhë, ashtu dhe në kulturën materiale (vendbanimet, veglat e punës, armët, qeramikën, stolitë etj.) e atë shpirtërore (artin e botëkuptimin) të saj, pa kërkuar një unitet të plotë për këtë shkallë të zhvillimit të ilirëve. Veçoritë lokale etnografike në kulturë, ashtu sikurse dhe ato dialektore në gjuhë, nuk cenojnë unitetin e kulturës ilire dhe të bartësve të saj, ato janë shprehje e larmisë dhe e ndryshimeve brenda së njëjtës kulturë.



*Gjuha*


Ilirët flisnin një gjuhë që dallohej nga gjuhët e popujve të tjerë të kohës së lashtë të Ballkanit. Ajo ishte një gjuhë e veçantë indoevropiane, që kishte lidhje afërie ku më të largët e ku më të afërt me gjuhë të tjera të gadishullit dhe jashtë tij. Janë konstatuar elemente të përbashkëta sidomos me trakishten. Lidhur me vendin e ilirishtes në mes të gjuhëve indoevropiane është diskutuar mjaft dhe janë dhënë mendime të ndryshme.

Një varg dijetarësh të shquar historianë, arkeologë e gjuhëtarë, kanë sjellë një sërë argumentesh historike dhe gjuhësore për origjinën e shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre. Sintezën më të plotë, të shoqëruar me vështrimin kritik të mendimeve për origjinën e gjuhës shqipe, e ka dhënë gjuhëtari i shquar prof. Eqrem Çabej, i cili ka sjellë dhe argumentet e tij shkencore, në mbështetje të tezës ilire. Disa nga argumentet e parashtruara prej tij janë këto:
Shqiptarët banojnë sot në një pjesë të trojeve, ku në periudhën antike kanë banuar popullsi ilire; nga ana tjetër, në burimet historike nuk njihet ndonjë emigrim i shqiptarëve nga vise të tjera në trojet e sotme; një pjesë e elementeve gjuhësore: emra vendesh, fisesh, emra njerëzish, glosa, etj., që janë njohur si ilire, gjejnë shpjegim me anë të gjuhës shqipe. Format e toponimeve të lashta të trojeve ilire shqiptare, të krahasuara me format përgjegjëse të sotme, provojnë se ato janë zhvilluar sipas rregullave të fonetikës historike të shqipes, d.m.th. kanë kaluar pa ndërprerje nëpër gojën e një popullsie shqipfolëse; marrëdhëniet e shqipes me greqishten e vjetër dhe me latinishten, tregojnë se shqipja është formuar dhe është zhvilluar në fqinjësi me këto dy gjuhë këtu në brigjet e Adriatikut dhe të Jonit; të dhënat arkeologjike dhe ato të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore, dëshmojnë se ka vijimësi kulturore nga ilirët antikë te shqiptarët e sotëm.

Nga të gjitha këto argumente, del si përfundim se teza e origjinës ilire të gjuhës shqipe, është teza më e mbështetur nga ana historike dhe gjuhësore. Nga ilirishtja e Ballkanit gjer tani nuk është gjetur gjë e shkruar dhe është menduar se nuk ka qenë e shkruar. Dëshmohet e shkruar mesapishtja e Italisë Jugore, që është mbajtur e mbahet përgjithësisht si një degë e ilirishtes, në njëfarë mase si një dialekt i saj i zhvilluar më tej në kushtet e një veçimi prej disa shekujsh nga trungu i saj gjuhësor kryesor. Prej saj kemi rreth 2 000 mbishkrime të shkruara në një alfabet grek (dorik) me disa ndryshime për të riprodhuar disa tinguj të posaçëm të gjuhës së tyre. Një mbishkrim i Kalasë së Dalmaces afër Pukës, që për dekada të tëra qe mbajtur si i vetmi mbishkrim ilir, u provua nga gjuhësia e re shqiptare se nuk ishte tjetër veçse një mbishkrim greqisht i shek. VI-VII. Nëse do të kurorëzohen me sukses përpjekjet që po bëhen për leximin e një mbishkrimi të Muzeut të Shkodrës me prejardhje nga Dobraçi, shkruar me një alfabet të panjohur dhe të një mbishkrimi të gjetur në Bugojë të Bosnjës Perëndimore, mund të sillen të dhëna të reja e të hapen perspektiva. 

Zbulimet e mëtejshme arkeologjike mund të japin ndonjë tekst ilir të shkruar me alfabet të veçantë ose me alfabet grek a latin. Gjuhët greke dhe latine që hynë më parë në Iliri si gjuhë kulture, tregtare ose si gjuhë zyrtare administrative, nuk u bënë kurrë gjuhë të të gjithë popullit, i cili vazhdoi të ruajë në jetën e tij të përditshme të folmen amtare. Njoftimi i historianit grek të shek. II p.e.sonë, Polibit, për bisedimet e mbretit Gent me delegatët maqedonas përmes përkthyesit që njihte ilirishten, dëshmon se kjo gjuhë u praktikua edhe si gjuhë zyrtare deri në fund të jetës së pavarur politike të ilirëve.

Nga gjuha e ilirëve kanë mbetur disa materiale, por që nuk janë të mjaftueshme: elemente leksikore shumë të pakta të së folmes së përditshme përbërë nga disa glosa ilire, dhe sidomos një numër i madh (rreth 1 000) emrash të përveçëm, emra personash, perëndish, fisesh, vendesh dhe disa emra lumenjsh e malesh. Fjalët ilire i kemi në formën që na janë dhënë prej autorëve grekë e latinë, jo në formën autentike të tyre. Ndër ato fjalë mund të përmenden rhinos = mjegull, sabaia = birrë meli etj. Emrat e përveçëm ilirë që na janë transmetuar në burimet e shkruara antike (autorë grekë e latinë, mbishkrime greke e latine, monedha të territorit ilir) përbëjnë materialin kryesor që kemi prej ilirishtes së Ballkanit. Ato lejojnë që të nxirren disa elemente të fjalëformimit emëror të ilirishtes e ndonjë tipar fonetik i saj, ndonjë element i leksikut të saj dhe material krahasimi me gjuhët e tjera indoevropiane, po nuk japin mundësi të njihen gramatika dhe leksiku i saj.

Studiues të ndryshëm kanë përcaktuar si ilire edhe një numër fjalësh të ndeshura në gjuhët e tjera të lashta ose në gjuhët e sotme të Evropës, duke i marrë ato si huazime nga ilirishtja ose si të trashëguara prej saj. Shumica e tyre janë të diskutueshme, po disa kanë gjasa vërtetësie. Ndër to përmendim: lat. mannus = kalë i vogël, krhs. shqipen maz/mëz; gr. balios = i bardhë, me pulla të bardha, krhs. shqipen balë; gr. kalibe = kasollë; disa fjalë pararomane etj.
Material më të pasur jep mesapishtja e Italisë Jugore. Prej saj kanë ardhur një numër mbishkrimesh zakonisht të shkurtra e shpesh fragmentare të shek. VI-I p.e.sonë, që japin edhe fjalë, trajta e ndonjë frazë, përveç emrave të përveçëm që përmenden në to, por që janë kuptuar dhe shpjeguar deri më sot në një masë të vogël. Kemi disa glosa si brendon = bri, bilia = bilë, bijë etj., dhe shumë emra të përveçëm njerëzish, fisesh e vendesh.

Janë vënë re gjithashtu edhe bashkëpërkime të rëndësishme midis mesapishtes dhe shqipes në sistemin fonetik dhe gramatikor, si p.sh. reflektimi i |o|-së së shkurtër indoevropiane në |a|, evolucioni ?|-m|>|-n| i mbaresës së rasës kallëzore njëjës të emrave në të dyja këto gjuhë etj.

----------


## Darius

* Arti dhe botëkuptimi*



Arti ilir në periudhën e hershme të hekurit karakterizohet me stilin e tij dekorativ të theksuar të epokës së bronzit, por lulëzimin e arrin në fillim të epokës së plotë të hekurit, d.m.th. rreth shek. VIII-VII p.e.sonë në kushtet e zhvillimit të mëtejshëm ekonomiko-shoqëror të ilirëve. Kjo vihet re qartë sidomos në grupin e kulturës së Devollit, në atë të Mat-Glasinacit etj. Ky stil zbukurimi, i aplikuar jo vetëm në objektet e veçanta metalike, kryesisht prej bronzi dhe në qeramikë, por edhe në materialet që nuk i rezistuan kohës si në dru, kockë etj., përfaqësohet nga një gamë e pasur figurash gjeometrike, si rrathë të veçantë e bashkëqendrorë, rombe e trekëndësha me fusha të zbrazura ose të mbushura me vija paralele etj., të kompozuara me një fantazi të zhvilluar dhe në një sistem rigorozisht simetrik.

Ky stil do të jetojë në të gjitha periudhat e veçanta të zhvillimit dhe të dobësimit të tij, deri në fund të periudhës së hershme të hekurit, duke përbërë kështu bazën kryesore dhe më të qëndrueshme të koncepteve estetike të ilirëve në përgjithësi. Arti figurativ në Iliri u zhvillua më vonë; atë e shohim të përfaqësuar në figura njerëzish dhe kafshësh të trajtuara skematikisht ose në mënyrë të stilizuar si dhe në objekte të tjera, si art dekorativ i ndërthurur me motive gjeometrike.

Nga shek.VI p.e.sonë tek fiset e Ilirisë së Veriut nën ndikimin e fuqishëm të kulturave mesdhetare dhe në kornizën e lidhjeve të shumëfishta të popullsive përreth Adriatikut Verior, lindi një art i pasur figurativ, shprehjen më të lartë të të cilit e gjejmë tek situlat liburne e tek urnat japode. Në një stil të pjekur arkaik të kohës janë paraqitur në këto monumente pamje nga jeta e përditshme e ilirëve, në mënyrë të veçantë e shtresave të pasura të shoqërisë së tyre, midis të cilave skena argëtimesh, siç është rasti i një valleje grash lidhur dorë për dore, apo i një procesioni funeral, ku përcjellja është dhënë nëpërmjet një vargu të gjatë kurorash luftarake dhe kalorësish që marrin pjesë në ceremoninë solemne. 

Në raste të tjera paraqiten skena luftimesh, gjuetie, mundjeje etj. Këto manifestime artistike, megjithëse të ndikuara nga pikëpamja e stilit dhe e karakterit tregimtar të ornamentit prej artit arkaik grek dhe ai etniko-italik përsa i përket paraqitjes së figurave, motiveve reale dhe përmbajtjes së tregimit, kanë mjaft elemente vendëse, që tregojnë për natyrën vendore të prodhimit të shumë prej tyre. Në këtë drejtim përveç vlerave artistike, këto monumente përbëjnë edhe një burim historik të dorës së parë për njohjen e jetës dhe të koncepteve të shoqërisë ilire në shek. VI-V p.e.sonë.

Përsa u përket besimeve të ilirëve të epokës së hekurit, ato nuk ndryshonin prej atyre të epokës së bronzit. Një rol të madh vazhdon të luajë kulti i tokës mëmë i lidhur me pjellorinë e saj dhe me zhvillimin e bujqësisë në përgjithësi. Shumë e përhapur tek ilirët ishte heliolatria (adhurimi i diellit). Gjurmët e shumta të saj shprehen përmes motiveve të ndryshme, që zbukuronin objektet e veçanta dhe që në mënyrë grafike simbolizonin diellin. 

Të tilla ishin, p.sh.: rrathët bashkëqendrorë, svastikat, spiralja etj. Ky kult diellor tek ilirët shprehej dhe përmes varëseve të ndryshme në formë kali, kaprolli, zogu etj. Një kult tjetër shumë i zhvilluar tek ilirët, sidomos tek ata të krahinave jugore, ishte dhe gjarpri si simbol i pjellorisë si totem, si qenie mbrojtëse nga syri i keq (apotropeike) etj.

Vendosja e varreve në tuma përreth një varri më të hershëm të pasur dhe qendror, si dhe shoqërimi i të vdekurit në varr me objekte të ndryshme, tregon se tek ilirët e periudhës së hershme të hekurit ishte i zhvilluar dhe kulti i të parëve, si edhe besimi mbi jetën e përtej varrit.

Ilirët besonin edhe në ekzistencën e fuqive mistike, që rronin midis tyre dhe u shkaktonin njerëzve sëmundjet dhe fatkeqësitë e tjera shoqërore. Për t’i larguar këto të këqija, ilirët sajuan forma të ndryshme varësesh (amuleta), me karakter apotropeik etj.

----------


## Darius

*4. KOLONITË HELENE TË BREGDETIT ILIR
*



*Themelimi i kolonive helene dhe marrëdhëniet me botën ilire
*


Vendosja e kolonive helene në bregdetin ilir është pjesë e drejtimit të lëvizjes kolonizuese helene, në të cilën më aktiv u tregua Korinthi. Kjo dukuri u zhvillua, nga njëra anë, me shtytjen e faktorëve ekonomikë e shoqërorë të metropoleve dhe, nga ana tjetër, qe një hap i mëtejshëm në përfshirjen e zonave ilire në sferën e ekonomisë së Mesdheut. Kolonitë më të hershme u vendosën në tokat e Ilirisë së Jugut. Këto zona të banuara nga ilirët kishin marrëdhënie tregtare me vendet e Greqisë që nga epoka kreto-mikene. 

Kjo tregti fitoi një bazë më të gjerë në kushtet e shthurjes së rendit fisnor tek ilirët. Vendosja dhe zhvillimi i mëtejshëm i kolonive ka qenë pasojë e këtij procesi. Në fillim u vendosën pranë vendbanimeve ilire pikat tregtare, të cilat me zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të marrëdhënieve me brendatokën ilire u populluan nga grupe kolonistësh helenë dhe u kthyen në qendra të shpërngulurish (apoike) të metropoleve greke.

Kolonia më e hershme u vendos në vitin 737 në ishullin e Korkyrës, që banohej atëhere nga liburnët. Nga këtej një valë kolonistësh u vendosën në Dyrrah (627 p.e.sonë, ka shumë gjasë edhe më herët). Apolonia, e cila u themelua në vitin 588, ngjan të ketë qenë populluar nga kolonistë të ardhur nga Dyrrahu. Për gjithë kohën antike midis dy qyteteve u mbajtën lidhje të ngushta ekonomike dhe politike, që janë karakteristike për marrëdhëniet midis metropoleve dhe apoikeve. Në të njëjtën kohë me Apoloninë u formua nga banorët të ardhur nga Eubea edhe kolonia helene në Orik, e cila për vetë mundësitë e kufizuara të kontakteve me prapatokën ilire nuk arriti kurrë rëndësinë ekonomike, as edhe famën e dy kolonive të tjera. Kaluan edhe dy shekuj të tjerë derisa kolonistët helenë të ardhur nga Parosi, Sirakuza e Sicilisë dhe Knidi të vendoseshin në ishujt e Ilirisë së Veriut, ku themeluan Faron (sot Hvar), Isën (sot Vish) dhe Korkyrën e Zezë (sot Korculla).

Në fillimet e veprimtarisë së kolonive peshën kryesore në ekonomi e zinte tregtia tranzite. Nga tokat ilire merreshin prodhime bujqësore, lëndë druri dhe minerale për nevojat e metropoleve, kundrejt shkëmbimit mall me mall me prodhime të zejtarisë.

Por në shek.V p.e.sonë kolonitë e bregdetit ilir nuk janë më shtojca të ekonomisë e furnizuese të thjeshta lëndësh të para të qyteteve mëma. Prodhimi lokal, i mbështetur kryesisht në shfrytëzimin e punës së skllevërve, arrin në këtë periudhë një shkallë të tillë zhvillimi saqë ishte në gjendje të mbulonte jo vetëm kërkesat e popullsisë së këtyre qyteteve, por edhe të botës ilire përreth, gjallëruese dhe nxitëse e drejtpërdrejtë e këtij zhvillimi. Importimet nga qytetet mëma dhe Greqia u kufizuan kryesisht në sendet e luksit dhe në veprat e artit. Dyrrahu dhe Apolonia vepronin tani si njësi ekonomike krejt të pavarura, duke e shprehur këtë edhe në prerjen e monedhave të tyre të veçanta.

Zejtaria u orientua nga prodhimi i sendeve të konsumit të gjerë: qeramika, veglat e punës, armët që hidheshin në tregun e brendshëm dhe në atë të prapatokës. Punishtet e prodhimit të gjerë të enëve prej balte, të tjegullave e të tullave, të punimit të gurit etj., ishin prona të skllavopronarëve dhe kishin karakterin e ergasterive antike.

Në marrëdhëniet tregtare me botën ilire, veç prodhimeve bujqësore e blegtorale, lëndës së drurit për ndërtimin e anijeve dhe skllevërve, për të cilat tregu grek kishte mungesë, vëmendja e kolonistëve u përqendrua në pasuritë minerale të Ilirisë së Jugut. Në shkrirjen dhe në përpunimin e hekurit, të bakrit dhe të argjendit, ilirët kishin një përvojë shekullore, nga e cila përfituan edhe kolonistët. Veçanërisht eksportimi i argjendit që nxirrej nga minierat e pirustëve dhe të Dardanisë, u bë një nga burimet kryesore të pasurimit e të lulëzimit të dy kolonive të mëdha, Dyrrahut dhe Apolonisë. Ai eksportohej kryesisht në formën e monedhave, të cilat gjetën një përkrahje të gjerë në krahinat e afërta dhe të largëta ilire.

Për të nxjerrë fitime sa më të mëdha nga marrëdhëniet tregtare me ilirët, sidomos nga tregtia me shumicë e lëndëve të para, e gjithë kjo veprimtari kryhej nëpërmjet një përfaqësuesi të veçantë të kolonive, të quajtur poleti.
Duke qenë se Dyrrahu dhe Apolonia ishin qendra zejtare e tregtare, bujqësia e blegtoria zinte në to një vend të dorës së dytë. Në rrethet e afërta të qytetit pronarët e pasur kishin tokat e kullotat e tyre me sipërfaqe e prodhim të kufizuar, sepse kufiri me ilirët nuk shtrihej shumë larg mureve të qytetit.

----------


## Darius

* Rendi shoqëror dhe organizimi politik*


Që në fillim në kolonitë helene të bregdetit ilir u vendos mënyra antike e prodhimit. Në ndarjen e shoqërisë në kolonitë rol të veçantë luante prejardhja shoqërore dhe etnike e njerëzve. Në kushte më të privilegjuara ishte shtresa me prejardhje aristokrate, që kishte qenë shpesh përkrahëse e themelimit të kolonive. Përbërja shoqërore e shtresave të lira ishte e larmishme. Krahas të mërguarve, për arsye politike gjatë luftërave të demosit me aristokracinë në metropole, kishte fisnikë të varfëruar, zejtarë të zhveshur nga mjetet e prodhimit, fshatarë të shpronësuar, tregtarë e detarë. Kjo masë e popullsisë shtohej vazhdimisht si rrjedhim i dyndjeve të herëpashershme nga metropolet. Në Dyrrah një kontingjent i madh njerëzish të tillë erdhi në gjysmën e dytë të shek.V.

Në Dyrrah e në Apoloni shtresa e skllevërve përbënte forcën kryesore të fuqisë punëtore. Ajo ndahej në tri kategori: në skllevër të qytet-shtetit skllavopronar, të cilët punonin në punishtet e tjegullave dhe të tullave, në thyerjen, transportimin dhe në skalitjen e gurëve, në përpunimin e metaleve e në prerjen e monedhave, pra në punët më të rënda. Të shumtë ishin edhe skllevërit privatë që përbënin kategorinë e dytë, të cilët përveç ergasterive shërbenin edhe në ekonomitë shtëpiake.

Një pjesë të popullsisë, gjithmonë në rritje, e përbënin “të huajt”, kategoria e tretë ose banorët me origjinë ilire. Këta në dhjetëvjeçarët e parë ishin të privuar nga të drejtat shoqërore dhe politike.

Në përputhje me këtë përbërje shoqërore të popullsisë, rendi politik në Apoloni e Dyrrah kishte në fillim karakter oligarkik. Pushteti i takonte një pakice me prejardhje aristokrate. Shumica dërrmuese e popullsisë, ashtu edhe ilirët, duke mos bërë fjalë për skllevërit, nuk gëzonte të drejta në qeverisjen e qytetit.
Zhvillimi i vrullshëm ekonomik i Dyrrahut dhe i Apolonisë në shek.VI-V shoqërohet me ndryshime në rendin shoqëror e politik të dy kolonive, si rrjedhim i një lufte të ashpër sociale e politike. Me zgjerimin e prodhimit zejtar dhe të shkëmbimit të mallrave me ilirët dhe me Greqinë, u pasuruan dhe u forcuan ekonomikisht shtresat tregtare e zejtare të kolonive. Këto shtresa dolën tani si forca të pavarura në arenën politike kundër grupit oligarkik, me synimin për të marrë pushtetin dhe për ta përdorur atë në dobi të interesave të tyre. 

Si rrjedhim i kësaj, në vitin 437 shpërtheu në Dyrrah një kryengritje e demosit, e njohur në historinë antike për rolin që luajti në prag të luftës së Peloponezit. Në arenën e kësaj lufte përveç forcave të demosit dhe aristokracisë, u duk edhe ndeshja e interesave të Korkyrës, prapa së cilës qëndronte Athina dhe Korinthi. Të dyja fuqitë synonin të përfitonin mundësi më të gjera në tregun ilir. Gjithashtu në këtë ndeshje morën pjesë aktive edhe ilirët fqinjë, të cilët duke ndihmuar aristokratët e dëbuar nga qyteti, u radhitën me forcat që përkahnin Athinën në luftën kundër lidhjes së Peloponezit.

Rrjedhimi kryesor i luftës civile në Dyrrah ishte triumfi i plotë i parimit të ndarjes klasore të shoqërisë, forcimi i polisit skllavopronar. Pushteti tani kalon nga rrethi i kufizuar i aristokracisë skllavopronare në duart e gjithë skllavopronarëve si klasë. Baza shoqërore e tij u zgjerua me pjesëmarrjen e shtresave më të gjera skllavopronare, të pronarëve të punishteve, të tregtarëve etj., duke bërë kështu më të theksuar mënyrën antike të prodhimit. Që nga kjo kohë u forcua edhe pozita shoqërore e ilirëve që banonin në qytet. Një dukuri e tillë e ngjashme u zhvillua edhe në Apoloni.

Këto ndryshime u pasqyruan edhe në përbërjen dhe në funksionet shtetërore. Vendin e krerëve (fylarkëve) aristokratë, në duart e të cilëve qe përqendruar pushteti gjatë regjimit oligarkik, e zuri tani një organ kolegjial, buleja (këshilli). Anëtarët e saj mund të ishin jo vetëm nga fisnikët, por edhe nga shtresat e tjera të skllavopronarëve. U krijua edhe organi i mbledhjes së përgjithshme të popullit, helieja. Detyrat kryesore të saj ishin miratimi i ligjeve, marrja e vendimeve me rëndësi dhe zgjedhja e kontrollimi i veprimtarisë së organeve ekzekutive të qytetit. 

Me gjithë pjesëmarrjen e popullit të lirë, edhe ky organ ishte në duart e skllavopronarëve, pa praninë e të cilëve helieja nuk kishte të drejtë të zgjidhte organet e larta ekzekutive të qytetit. Nga anëtarët e bulesë në krye të çdo viti zgjidhej prytani, i cili ishte funksionari më i lartë civil i qytetit. Me emrin e tij lidheshin të gjitha ligjet, dekretet e vendimet me rëndësi të shpallura gjatë vitit. Me çështjet që kishin të bënin me mbrojtjen ushtarake dhe me luftën merrej toksarku, që ishte komandanti i shigjetarëve. Sekretarit i binte për detyrë kryesore të kujdesej për ngulitjen mbi gur ose mbi tabela bakri të ligjeve, të dekreteve e vendimeve të marra nga helieja apo organet e larta ekzekutive dhe t’i shpallte ato publikisht. 

Të tre hieramnamonët, merreshin jo vetëm me çështjet e kultit, me organizimin e lojërave e të festave, por me sa duket edhe me çështjet financiare të qytetit. Veç këtyre kishte edhe nëpunës të tjerë, të një rangu më të ulët, por që në të vërtetë luanin një rol me rëndësi në jetën ekonomike. I tillë ishte nëpunësi i ngarkuar me prerjen e monedhave, i cili kishte për detyrë të kujdesej si për sigurimin e lëndës së parë, ashtu edhe për prerjen dhe shpërndarjen e monedhave. Mbi drahmet e argjendta emri i tij vendosej krahas atij të prytanit. Një funksionar tjetër ishte poleti që merrej me rregullimin e tregtisë me ilirët.

Kulti fetar ishte në harmoni me institucionet shoqërore e politike të qytetit. Kjo duket edhe nga shkrirja e funksioneve fetare me ato shtetërore (hieramnamonët). Hyjnitë më të adhuruara në Apoloni ishin Apoloni, që i dha emrin qytetit, hyjnesha ilire e brigjeve u unjisua nga kolonistët me Artemisin; Dionizi ishte hyu i vreshtave etj. Perënditë kryesore, të cilëve u faleshin më shumë dyrrahasit, ishin Zeusi, Dielli dhe bashkëthemeluesi legjendar i qytetit Herakliu.

Kolonitë helene u vendosën në Iliri në rrethanat e marrëdhënieve të ngushta ekonomike me ilirët, që kushtëzoheshin nga interesat reciproke. Fuqizimi i mëtejshëm i kolonive përkon me lindjen e qyteteve ilire dhe me formimin e shtetit ilir. Tek këta kolonitë do të gjejnë një bazë për t’u mbështetur në synimet e tyre për çlirimin e plotë ekonomik dhe politik nga metropolet. Nuk kanë munguar edhe konfliktet midis ilirëve dhe kolonive, me sa duket, si rrjedhim i shpërdorimeve të kolonistëve në marrëdhëniet me ilirët dhe për kufijtë midis tyre. Këto morën forma të armatosura në luftën e Apolonisë me qytetin ilir Thronion rreth mesit të shek.V dhe në luftën e ilirëve kundër Isës më 385 p.e.sonë.

Që nga gjysma e dytë e shek. IV p.e.sonë historia e kolonive helene të bregdetit të Ilirisë zhvillohet në marrëdhënie të ngushta me historinë politike të shtetit ilir dhe në kornizën e saj.

----------

